# ZARAGOZA | Public Transport



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Zaragoza, 5th biggest city in Spain, with over 700.000 inhabitants is looking at how to improve public transport. 2006 was the year in which the PIT (Multimodal Transport Plan) was presented to the society. The plan focused on the construction of 3 Tram routes that would cover diagonally, the different corridors, which would mean a considerable restructure of the local public transport.

In 2008, there are 37 bus routes, served by TUZSA, the biggest private urban transport operator in Spain, as bigger cities are operated by council owned companies. Until the celebration of the EXPO this year, the buses were the only way to get around. The EXPO brought the short commuter train line C1, operated by RENFE, the Spanish Main Train operator. It's 5 stops along 16kms of existing rails. An hourly service with additional services during peak hours, which make it half hourly, run from 6.40 to 23.30. Use is not huge, but amazingly enough, it is getting over the initial expectations.

2009 is the year when FINALLY, we will see the beginning of the works to build the new Tram Line (North - South Line) that will link Parque Goya with Valdespartera. Initially, it was going to be build all in one go, but, as usual, politicians have found a better way. Only half section (South - Centre) (Valdespartera - Plaza Paraíso) is going to start in 2009. Even the depot that originally was planned in the North Section, has now been planned in the South. The change in the plans responds to some "fishy" way of acting. Everything will eventually crop up.

Studies are being done for the East - West line, which is planned to be underground. Recently, a Study was presented, showing two possible itineraries. We will see what comes out of this in the short term.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

I don´t understand why they choose a LTR. Zaragoza is a very dens city and trams will probably not meet the capacity needs. They should have opted for heavy rail, a north-south line of 7-8 km and an east-west line of similar length. I mean the city is just perfect for a subway, very dens and very compact so a large network isn't necessary.

It is odd that the spanish government can splurge money on infrastructure projects in Madrid but fail to address the transport needs of the citizens of Zaragoza.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

I think that the problem here is that our politicians don't really know what they want. The North South Tram Line (Not LRT) looks good on their profile. They come back to the population saying that the ground in Zaragoza is full of Roman and Arabic remains that would stop the project, that the soil is not suitable for underground, and that the River Ebro would not be suitable for a tunnel to cross it. Of course they are not sustained by real arguments.

The opposition is not helping either and the choice of whether it should be Tram or underground seems to be a political issue rather than a reality.

However, the East - West Line seems to be ok to be underground. This has kept the opposition somehow quiet, but recent studies are trying to take the underground right in the centre, where... Roman and Arabic remains are... 

As you see, it is all political verbal diarrhœa that has passed onto the population that seems to be convinced with the arguments of whatever political party they support. Again, the society is divided.

Personally, I have always preferred the term LRT for the North-South line, with a clear section underground in the city centre, and overground in the residential districts, where roads are wider. The East-West line is a bit more complicated to be LRT in the section proposed. It runs under the consolidated city, where there is hardly space for the existing traffic, let alone the tram. Therefore, it is logical to go underground. But this line is born too short, and logic says that populated districts at both ends should also be served by the line, therefore, extensions should be necessary.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Traffic light priority*

Little by little, we get new details of what the new Tram 1 line is going to mean.

Today, a study was presented to show who the priority of the tram at traffic lights is going to affect the traffic...

Basically, it shows that the tram will have total priority at intersection (they are over 100 of them). You can imagin that driving around the city will be somehow... impossible.

Speed of the line has increased from 18 as planned originally to 20,5 kms/h. Current bus network seems to have an avarage of 16. 

20 minutes will take, with this system, to reach the city centre from either side (Valdespartera - Centre will start construction next year, due to be opperative in 2010).

Good news for public transport in the city... not so good for drivers (but I think, that is the point the council is try to apply).


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Commuter Line C1*

Some days back, figures of use of the first "mini" commuter line in Zaragoza were published in the local press. In 3 months, 125.000 people have used it. Taking into consideration that the line has been in operation for 93 days, and new trains were brought in to give a good service for its 43 daily services, it comes down to an average use of 31 passengers per trip, which is not much if we take it out of context.

The line is incomplete. It was rushed open with one terminus still under construction for the opening of EXPO ZARAGOZA 2008. However, a centric station will be constructed in order to make the service more effective. Also, additional extensions on the existing rail network will improve the use of this line.

Additionally, there are already talks to invest on a C2 line, that will link the multimodal Delicias station with the Exhibition Centre (and a shuttle bus to the nearby Zaragoza Airport) and the line would continue along the Valencia Road corridor, a corridor that holds a lot of industry and several new towns in constant growth as the prices for housing are lower than in the capital.

Recently, it was announced a plan to build 10.000 flats in an area on the north of the city, along the north railway line, that has always been on the look to be the extension towards the north of the new proposed C2 Line. Investment would be needed basically on stations, as the tracks are already there. The line is single track, so in both cases, the frequency will be limited.

Also, there is another limitation, that is, the volume of transit that the Goya Tunnels can hold, that unfortunately, doesn’t allow many trains to go through. Currently, the tunnel is double track, however, one track is used by the High Speed Train Line (Madrid - Zaragoza - Barcelona) with International European Gauge, and the Commuter and Regional trains, with Spanish Gauge, use the other one. 

My proposal, in that case, would be to create lines that would connect with the main C1 line that would be the one crossing the tunnel; C2, would run south of the city from and C3 would link Miraflores with the north of the city and surroundings.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*ENVIRONMENTAL STUDY FOR THE TRAM REQUESTED BY LOCAL GOVERNMENT*

Well, here we go again. Zaragoza Tramline is in its final stage, due to start work early next year, and the Aragon Regional Goverment's Enironmental Office comes now with a request of an Environmental Study...

Yet again, it shows that our politicians, no matter whether they are in office or in the opposition, are as bad as eachother. Environmental studies, should have been studied in the first stage of the project, therefore, the Council, has not done part of its job. The Regional Government, has waited until nearly the end of the project, to claim this... To see if there are further details.

Completion of the first section (Centre - Valdespartera (South city)) is expected to be for 2010 elections. Therefore if the tram is not finished for then... it will look bad on the Council Ruling parties...

In the meantime, Zaragoza suffers the lack of capacity of buses, over 14 year buses (maximum age allowed for public transportation) to cope with extra demand (Expo, Festivities...), non compliance of frequencies... while our politicians are looking at different issues to stop or to promote the construction of Zaragoza's first tram line.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

wow... i don't know about Zaragoza traffic conditions but i'm surprised 700k city doesn't have much dense public transport network... and just now they decide on trams... i think best way would be underground... my city Zagreb has almost 1 million people and it is time for metro although no politician want to take that burden... 

average speed of our trams is 10-15km/h believe it or not, and i will be amazed if your trams can go faster... traffic lights and other traffic will make a drive a living hell... 
something is wrong with those links you provided so i couldn't see the plans... i just hope there will be tram lines that go along road with minimal intersections... trams that drive inside of car lanes tend to be very slow...


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you DJZG for your comments. It is true that Metro, for such a long heavily urban area would have been preferrable. However, there is a key issue involved. Lack of Founding.

They have calculated that the one line will be 12.8 kms, running north-south from the city, and crossing the city centre. 



City centre section, marked with a red line, is expected to be a section without catenary, that will be hidden under the tracks...

I still believe that at least, the city centre section, until the Hospital, should have been done underground.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

lack of funding is a problem everywhere... except maybe in Dubai or something like that...

looking at your map i think they planned it good... i think it should cover the basic travel directions in city and probably will ease traffic... 
i'm not sure about travel time but comparing to my town, if we have similar conditions, it shouldn't be too fast... 

and yes, they should have went underground under the city centre... sometimes in the future it will be so, for sure...

what is on west-east direction? how is traffic in those parts? any plans for tram lines there?

you keep track on updates... post some rendering here so we can see progress


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chusanch said:


> Zaragoza, 5th biggest city in Spain, *with over 700.000 inhabitants...*


:sly:
Zaragoza has over *600.000 *inhabitants, but not 700.000!



source: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaragoza#Demograf.C3.ADa


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahahahaha... Ok.. yes, council statistics say that we are 660.895 registered citizens, but you know there is a floating population that roughly takes us to 700.000 people, that is what generally happens in all cities.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is the map I have worked on, with the Existing New C1 Commuter Line, that will probably have extensions on both ends, and Goya Station is due to start work on 2009. This station will also interchange with the T1 Tram Line. Also C2 line is under study, and implantation will also seems to be done in stages.



As for Trams, T1 is clear from the previous map. However, initial plans showed a shorter route. Sections in orange have been approved already. The line will start construction early next year, and will open in 2011 (for the elections) only half, from Valdespartera to Gran Vía Terminus. By 2013, the second part will be completed.

T2 and T3, the routes are partly designed, but will still need to define further extensions (which for an unknown reason, haven't been done). These are the 3 lines:
T-1: Parque Goya-Plaza de España-Valdespartera
T-2: Los Enlaces-Plaza de España-Las Fuentes
T-3: Avd. de Cataluña-Plaza de España-Torrero


----------



## pedro (Nov 17, 2003)

gincan said:


> I don´t understand why they choose a LTR. Zaragoza is a very dense city and trams will probably not meet the capacity needs. They should have opted for heavy rail, a north-south line of 7-8 km and an east-west line of similar length. I mean the city is just perfect for a subway, very dens and very compact so a large network isn't necessary.
> 
> It is odd that the spanish government can splurge money on infrastructure projects in Madrid but fail to address the transport needs of the citizens of Zaragoza.


I fully agree with you, thisi city is very dense and doesn't have anything in common with those similar size cities in central Europe where the trams are working fine. Those cities outskirts do have a lower population density and wider avenues.

Most districts developed in the 50-60's of XXth century are 6-7 story blocks in narrow avenues and streets. With narrow I mean 16 meters between buildings, and there there's not room for a tram with exclusive path and private traffic, so that's the reason for choosing an underground solution which as Chusanch says could go on street level in the newer districts (those built from 1970's onwards) where there are much wider avenues.

About what you say with Madrid, actually isn't exactly as you told, but looking deeper is more or less the same. All of the undreground works in Madrid area are paid by the regional government, not the central one. But the regional government of Madrid's funds are much bigger than any other regiona as they collect taxes from many national and multinational companies that operate in all Spain but do have their HQ's there.


----------



## pedro (Nov 17, 2003)

Chusanch said:


> Some days back, figures of use of the first "mini" commuter line in Zaragoza were published in the local press. In 3 months, 125.000 people have used it. Taking into consideration that the line has been in operation for 93 days, and new trains were brought in to give a good service for its 43 daily services, it comes down to an average use of 31 passengers per trip, which is not much if we take it out of context.
> 
> The line is incomplete. It was rushed open with one terminus still under construction for the opening of EXPO ZARAGOZA 2008. However, a centric station will be constructed in order to make the service more effective. Also, additional extensions on the existing rail network will improve the use of this line.
> 
> ...



Hi Chusanch, 

I'd like to add some information that it's interesting to take into account here.

As many of you will know, the spanish railway network doesn't have the european standard gauge (1435 mm). We have a wider one. This stupid thing was originated in the times when the railways networks began to develop in the middle XIX th century. The fear of a new french invasion (there was one in 1808-14) and more probably the idea of that a wider gauge will allow bigger and more powerful locomotives for the mountain landscape of the country.

16 years ago in 1992 the first high speed line in Spain choose the european gauge as new standard, in order to connect with the franch and then rest of european high speed network. Now the development of high speed lines has been bigger and again Zaragoza is a knot of the spanish network .

There's a project of migrating all the inside city lines to european gauge, leaving bypasses for the spanish narrow lines which in a few years will only be used for freight.

With that project, a pilot in the country for the forthcoming huge conversion to 1435 gauge, the lines that cross the city in tunnels will be again double lines, so there will be room for higher commuter line frequencies.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Totally agree, Pedro. Good to have you here too.

There have been rummors, that apparently, they are looking at Zaragoza's Commuter Train Network to use the International Gauge... but so far it is Spanish Gauge... This would mean problems to expand the commuter lines.

There are many factors that need to be clarified so far... we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chusanch said:


> Hahahahaha... Ok.. yes, council statistics say that we are 660.895 registered citizens, but you know there is a floating population that roughly takes us to 700.000 people, that is what generally happens in all cities.


Ok...easy...I don't care indeed how much people lives in Zaragoza, but I don't like when someone is adding 50 000 people to official statistics I know that city Zaragoza has growing population but *over 700 000 inhabitants* it will achieve approximately *in the year 2017*.

Moreover I'm surprise that in Spain where capital city Madrid has one of the fastest full metro stystem growing in the world, one of the biggest city of this country-Zaragoza don't have any underground or tunnel section for fast tram up to now. I mean somethig similar we have in Krakow.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483918&page=2


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish we had Madrid's Major over here... HE is very dynamic and works to make Madrid move with public transport. 

Over here, unfortunately, our politicians seem to be really amateurs, because, to start with, they are not sustaining their decisions with strong arguments.

Acording to them, Zaragoza will never be able to have a Full metro network because :


The River ... (it seems the sole city with a river... It is IMPOSSIBLE to cross it...)
The soil is not solid enough to hold a Metro network... (but is good enough to have 4 floors of underground carparks in certain buildings...)
The Archeological Remains. City centre still hides a lot of Roman and Arab remains. Only Independecia Ave., The main avenue in Zaragoza City Centre, holds the arabic suburb of the city, that due to the fragility of the remains, once found, was hidden again, in order to get traffic running on top...
Now, you can laugh!!!!

Those in favour of the tram, because, these are here too, say that in order to save the archeological remains, the tunnels would have to be built so deep down, that getting out or in... would mean such a long time that would make people avoid using it...

You can continue laughing now...

This is what we have in the city... Politicians are now trying to undermine all the progress for the tram... which will mean, that if all continues like this, Zaragoza will continue with solely a bus network...

The tram may not be the best solution, but so far, it is good for me. Although, I have said many times, that it will only be effective when all the lines are implemented, as well as a circular line, that so far, the plans don't contemplate, but enthiusiast have mentioned.


----------



## repLica (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know what to expect from the Tram. I find difficult to understand how Tram is going to make traffic more fluid in areas such as Gran Vía and Fernando el Católico, where traffic jams are constant and huge every single day.

I know underground is a massive system which implies loads of money which simply Zaragoza cannot afford nowadays, not after Expo2008 and with the historical lack of funding we receive from Madrid, but you cannot argue it could for once relieve traffic jams and reduce time between journeys.


P.S: Nice from you, Chusanch, showing non-speaking people, the advances in our city regarding means of transport. Keep it on.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the whole idea of pointing out that the Tram is going to solve the traffic problems is wrong. Of course it isn't. However, if the trams runs as fast and fluid as the plans say, it will improve considerably urban transportation.

It will definitely create problems in main roads, that will lose one lane, but the whole idea is to reduce the use of private vehicles to access the city centre. Those crossing the city, will have to choose a different way.

In theory, I find the project really interesting, but as I said before, the system will not be effective until the 3 lines are built, (and the circular would also be interesting)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Chusanch said:


> Here is the map I have worked on, with the Existing New C1 Commuter Line, that will probably have extensions on both ends, and Goya Station is due to start work on 2009. This station will also interchange with the T1 Tram Line. Also C2 line is under study, and implantation will also seems to be done in stages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello:

First of all, thanks to Chusanch for this map. As you can see there, they appears tram and commuter train project.

Commuter train is running since last June but with the handicap of main station pending to be built. Without this station this train has no sense, well... it still serves to move people but not enough.

Let me describe the city of Zaragoza: It is the fifth city in Spain, located less than 350 km. from Valencia, Madrid, Valladolid, Bilbao and Barcelona in Spain and Pau and Toulouse in France. I think this makes more than 25 million people in this area. It has, more or less 650.000 inhabitants but it is located "in the middle of nothing". This is... it is the capital of Aragon, one region that takes 10% of Spanish area but only 2% of population, where half is on the capital. It is a very important cross of motorways, roads and railways but has little towns around. It doesn't matter if we consider little towns in 20 km. area, or higher towns in a 100 km. area. There is no population there (just two 50.000 people cities in a 100 km. around area).
Zaragoza, itself, is made of too many neighbourhoods... "all together". Taking care of its size, it is not difficult to go on foot to many places because distances are not very big (comparing to any other cities with the same population). This makes that with a very dense bus network, mobility is assured.

Commuter train was made with an old tunnel built in the 70s where trains keep going, not just local trains but also high speed trains. This is... no tunnel was made for this new commuter train.

Problem about arabic and roman ruins exists!!!. Maybe there will be thousans of solutions but five years ago the main avenue on the city was on works. Major wanted to built a four deck carpark and make a new avenue. When they arrived to second deck they found on the soul the arabic ruins. Finally carpark was not made... but ruins where covered!!!!! (they could take the opportunity to make a museum under the avenue with those ruins as well as we have another with a Roman forum).
Yes... everyone can laugh now... but these things happens on this city.

Bus network is very dense and most of lines crosses by city centre. Neighbourhoods located on different sides of the city are connected between them using lines that goes, first of all to city centre and continue award later.
This makes that in six avenues you can find at least 70% or more of all bus routes (I have no official dates, if someone has them, please correct me if necessary)
Tram project takes those six avenues and propose to replace them with a tram. This is... there will be no bus lines and tram lines together. In some avenues there are several lines that goes together for a while and finally each one has its own destination. Tram will replace all of them and each destination will have a shuttle line to connect with tram. 
Apart of tram lines, those neighbourhoods with less traffic will remain bus lines as well as lines that connect some places without crossing city centre.

Subway has some advantages that everyone knows, but Tram has some advantages that let me tell you:
- Just 33% cost. With one subway line we built all tram network
- Double number of stations. This is... if in city centre usually we can find one station every 600-800 m for subway, just only 300-400 for tram. This makes people will have to walk half way to get Tram.
- Commuting lines very easy. You can get off one Tram in a quay and get the next one (different line) in the same quay.
- Faster to get. No need to go several meters under soul. Just you get it on the street.

It has its disadvantages (traffic problems) but considering that a normal trip on bus at Zaragoza could be about 2-3 km, maybe it is not so crazy.

About commuter train... it is another topic. It is considered to connect surrounds with city centre. We have just one line and there are a lot of options to enlarge it. Anyway, someone can use it as a subway inside the city. There are no many options and runs every 30 min on rush hours but it is available to everyone.
Anyway, I think that any enlargement will give more service to the own city than to near towns. 
We have just a problem for any enlargement: all of them may go on current railway lines. There are some possibilities but not all we should want. 
In other words: for commuter train it is not possible to plan a network and built later. Possible network is known and we just have to decide it is possible and necessary.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you for your opinion, Alserrod.

I am glad that you have all the ideas so clear. I believe that the Tram will definitely reduce the bus routes in the corridor but I am not sure whether all routes will disapear. I think it is actually a good idea that some routes link the rest of the city with at least one stop of the tram, so interchange is possible. Therefore, bus services 29, 35 and 42, for example still will have the possibility to run along their existing routes. Even, 53, that could be curtailed to Plaza San Francisco.

It is true that 20, 30, 40, 41, 45, 141, C3 as well as the new line from the merge of 129 and 142, on the south tram 1 section, will be shortened, or even diverted to other roads, so there is no need to mantain them. However, if distance between stops is enlarged, there will still be a need for at least a frequent bus service to run along the same corridor.

All those details will be revealed as the project is due to open... so all we say for now, will only be speculations.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Let me write some lines more to help anyone understanding about this network.
Current bus network can be found at http://www.tuzsa.es/resources/mapaDiurno.pdf
For someone who doesn't know anything about the city, this network maybe will say nothing. I will try to explain it:
- City centre is located at Ps Independencia, between Pz Paraiso and Pz España. You will notice that 80% lines crosses at least one of those squares.
- Old town (many administrative and touristic sites) is located between Pz España and the Ebro River.
- I may be not easy to know bus traffic density but you can count number of lines that runs on every avenue. Of course not all lines have the same frequency but most of them have an 7-8 minutes frequency of average. Lines number 33, 30, 23, 40, 24... are the most used (no more than 5 minutes in peak hours), and there are just some lines with a frequency higher than 12 minutes, specially those which goes to the farest neighbourhoods: 28, 29, 41, etc... with 43 (30 minutes frequency) being the highest.

In any case it is easy to understand that within 6 avenues we have all traffic. Just having a look, 33, 30, 23 and 40 crosses five of those 6 avenues. Line 24 is a transverse line.

There is, still, more about this: Distance between Pz Paraíso (junction of 5 main avenues) and main hospital (Hospital Miguel Servet, located on the south west) is about 2 km, no more. These two point will need a main station, never minds if tram or subway. Deciding to use an underground system will mean to have just a station between Hospital (and currently football stadium just in front of hospital) and city centre. It happens that between hospital and city centre you can find the university (located at the word "el" from the "Fernando el catolico") and the future (2010 forecast) commuter train station down town (will be located on the cross between Gran Via and Goya Av). It has no sense to have an underground and so many stations. Where should we put station between hospital and city centre?. At university and not being able to connect underground with commuter train?, at junction with commuter train and not having it at university?. Just in the middle between both and making too long all transfers?. 

In the tram projetc which Chusanch attached the map you can see that there are THREE stations between these two points. Hospital is on Romareda station, City Centre is on Gran Via station and... commuter train will be on Goya st., university will be on Pz S.Francisco st. and... you can use a new more station: Pz Emp. Carlos V, in the main gate of the biggest park.


Yes... it makes surprising to introduce tram when a subway project is present, specially when most of cities have decided for subway.
But... Zaragoza has its own peculiarities... It is not a BIG city (650.000 people), it has high buildings which makes a big density, short trajects and too many destinations in a small area.

About commuter train... it is designed to shuttle near towns with city centre. As it happens in other Spanish cities, it is not a subway, it has different frequencies as well as higher distance between stations. Usually there is only one station per town and someones on the city. Inside the city it is possible to use as a subway but... with the restriction that there are few stations to choose a destination. In most of cases these trains runs on normal railway lines that are used for regional and long distances trains too.
In the case of Zaragoza there are the following stations:
- Delicias, located at "Estacion de Delicias" (western). 
- Portillo, located near Pza Portillo and Av. Clavé
- Miraflores, located just besides Pabellon Principe Felipe (eastern)
- Future station Goya: junction between Goya and Gran Vía (still not on works).

Should it will be enlarged, possible stations INSIDE the city will be: Fleta, where number 23 is on the map at Av. Tenor Fleta, Las Fuentes (eastern) where the 22 on a red square, Vadorrey, just in the other side of the river and, finally, Cataluña (north east) where number 32 is besides this avenue on the map.



Anyway, I would be glad to know the opinion of some one who doesn't know anything about this city.
Sometimes, a third point of view can be clarifier


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Today I have worked a little bit more with the map of Tram and Commuter Trail Line Extensions. Well, Tram, I have left it as it was. Only Commuter Line C2 is to be delayed due to lack of investment by the Central Government, which is causing anger within the Regional government... Politicians!!!!

Anyway, C2 Line, Green Line in my map, initially, is only expected to reach the second High Speed Station (intended to "force" a stop to those passing by trains without stop in Zaragoza)


Today, the press informed that the delay for the construction of this station is getting bigger. No investment by the National Government; consequently, no C2 to this station, and Exhibition Centre, as well as a possible airport link (via bus).

Also, that C2 line is planned to cover the Huerva River basin, where a single track line is already in use for the Zaragoza - Teruel - Valencia trains. (Not much traffic there, as there are 4 daily services). Also, I have added a new Station (Plaza Logistic Estate) to give service to the Industrial Estate, that could also be an interchange station to link with the Industrial Estate bus line.

Also, there is the extension towards the North (On the Zaragoza - Huesca single track line) to cover the East and North of the city, servicing Las Fuentes (interchange with T2), Vadorrey, and MercaZaragoza/Royo Villanova Hospital, and additional extensions to San Juan, Villanueva de Gállego and Zuera) that I took the liberty to call C3. Recent news have been announcing a new 10.000 appartment district to be built along this line, near Mercazaragoza, which will benefit from this service.

Additionally, C1 line, as I mentioned in the past, will be extended at both ends, South East to La Cartuja and Low Ebro Corridor towns, as well as Northwest High Ebro Corridor towns.

I would like to apologise for the low quality of the diagram, but I think it gives a good idea of the situation.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Today, I am talking about another set of Rails... European High Speed Links.

Spain and France are separated by the Pyreenes (I am not telling you anything new)

As you can see, Europe is looking at "the cheapest" way to link Spain and Portugal with the French and European network, by using Hendaya (West Pyrenees) and La Junquera (East Pyrenees) to get over them.

However, Spain has also proposed the constructtion of a Central Pyrenees crossing, marked in the map with a blue Line


This would mean a really costly Tunnel, expected to be around 40kms, that, as the map shows, links Zaragoza with Toulouse and the rest of the network in the most straight line.

Europe is crazy not to use this connection, as it will clearly reduce time of travel considerable between Madrid and Paris and other European Capitals.

The use of Hendaya and La Junquera crossings is also necessary, but as you can see from the Map, Lisbon and Madrid would really benefit from the central Pyrenees crossing.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

nice explanation alserrod... although i didn't catch everything cause i don't live there but i see your problems regarding tram network... 
i believe there should be stations wherever is possible even if they make trip longer... 
in Zagreb there are tram stops that are less than 100m away (that is an exception ok), but average distance between stops is roughly 300-500m and it's pretty much okay... 
so in a direction of 2km you could fit 3 stops easily... and maybe even fourth one would squeeze somehow 

@chusanch...
you didn't mention a different gauge that spain has comparing to european... if there will be some high speed link, then spain could be building their tracks all over again with the right gauge... do you think that's possible? 
and how do they change now on existing links? is there a direct line towards france or you have to change another train on border? 
could be that tunnel will help to reduce trip time... but IMO it's kinda lots of money... maybe better to improve existing connections so in the end you get same thing... but without drilling below Pyrenees


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for your comments.

Spain has a different Gauge, but high speed is being done in UIC (European Gauge).

There are talks that Zaragoza Commuter Line could be the first non-high speed network to use European Gauge, but as you say, it may be a problem for the extensions planned. It is bad enough just putting a train on the track, so... imagine if they had to change the gauge...

As for drilling the Pyrenees, yes, it is Expensive. However, similar plans are being carried out in the ALPS and other mountains I can't remember now... So... if it is ok there, it could be here...

What I didnt say was that Green is already in use. Yellow.. under construction or about to start... and Red, If I am not mistaken, is in the planning table.

My blue line.. has been proposed several times, but Europe doesn't seem to be that much interested in this. The Spanish Government is focusing this line for trucks, that would reduce considerably the amount of trucks on the roads... Hence, less accidents, less pollution, less traffic... I thought we were all going green... Are we really?


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

GOYA STATION and Extensions to C1 Line, in danger due to the Crisis. Zaragoza Alta Velocidad, a joint official body comprised of :

- Diputación General de Aragón:.......25% (Aragon Regional Government)
- Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza:...........25% (Zaragoza City Council)
- A.D.I.F.:..................................37,5% (Government based Rail office)
- RENFE operadora:......................12,5% (Spanish Railway operator)

Money seems to be scarce now, logical, and the pending projects, like Goya Station and the next extensions seem to be at risk. When I have something more firm, I will inform.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

DJZG said:


> nice explanation alserrod... although i didn't catch everything cause i don't live there but i see your problems regarding tram network...
> i believe there should be stations wherever is possible even if they make trip longer...
> in Zagreb there are tram stops that are less than 100m away (that is an exception ok), but average distance between stops is roughly 300-500m and it's pretty much okay...
> so in a direction of 2km you could fit 3 stops easily... and maybe even fourth one would squeeze somehow
> ...


As a side notice ... it should be noted that THAT IS PRECISELY what has been happening in the last 16 years over here in the peninsula ... lots of "new HSL" built precisely because of the need to move from 1668mm to 1435mm 

HSL are being built majorly in 1435mm and route upgrades are using "dual gauge sleepers" abundantly ...


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*CONGRESS for a Fast Rail Link across the Mid Pyrenees.*

Wednesday starts the _I Congreso Internacional sobre la Travesía Ferroviaria por el Pirineo Central_, (1st International Congress about the Central Pyrenees Railways track) organised by the Roads, Canals and Ports Engineering School (CICCP) and the Transpyrenaic Foundation , that will take place in the Congress Centre in the Expo Grounds, as Heraldo de Aragón publishes today. Sorry... Only in Spanish... 

The European Union has classified this infrastructure as priority project, consisting in a 40 km tunnel across the Pyrenees. There are already a few companies interested in building / supplying this project, and their support starts by subsidising this event.

5M Euro have been assigned to the project, which has already started. The Aragonese and Spanish Governments have presented several projects, awaiting the ones from the French side, who is starting to see the project as interesting too. Depending on which route France decides, the Spanish Government, will act accordingly.

The congress will last until Friday and will tackle 4 areas: European Railway Projects; Design and building aspects of the tunnels; Rail Transport and border infrastructure management; and finally, Finance.

The result of this congress is supposed to establish certain guidelines to follow to carry out this project, that seems will need about 20 years to build.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*COMMUTER C1 LINE: MIRAFLORES*

Miraflores is currently the only Station of the 5 operative which is still on works. You reach the station by a little path with a little sign that tells you where to go. However, the works barriers are doing the same task:



The station is already "underground" although this is caused by a false tunnel, as before the works started, this space used to be the old Miraflores Station, that had been long out of service. The new tunnel needed to knock down the old station... There was no particular value in the old station... only the memories.



The new station is functional, concrete walls and hardly any decoration. As you can see, the typical RENFE signs, platform in a diamond (in this case, it is platform 5) and the station name.

Space only to sit and wait the long hour the train takes... But, while you are waiting, it allows you to see the passing medium distance services as well as the High Speed Train (AVE) along the tracks next to the commuter ones.

Trains are the new CIVIA model that RENFE has introduced in commuter lines for 277 people, although the Zaragoza line hasn't been full since its opening earlier in May 2008.



The surrounding area needs to be urbanised yet. Nearby, you can find Principe Felipe Basketball Court, where CAI ZARAGOZA, plays on Sundays. Also, the Veterinary Faculty is within short walking distance.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*NEXT STOP... GOYA STATION*

This is more a dream than a reality. It will be under construction... when it starts (probably, next year, although in this crisis period we are living... things could take longer)


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*NEXT STOP: PORTILLO STATION*

Portillo Station was the former Main Railway station in Zaragoza. When the High Speed was planned, arriving in Zaragoza, a new Station was designed, further out from the centre. Portillo was never handy to get to, but it was closer to the city centre than the current one. But Portillo Station was open air.Now, the new Portillo station is underground. 



A new building was constructed with a copper dome, that also allows natural light to reach the tracks underneath.



It has the corporative sign posts. But Portillo goes further. In my opinion, it is quite nice. It reminds you of those nice Metro stations worldwide... (Concrete is still there, unfortunately) but it has a nice mural, showing different monuments of the city.





The surrounding area is built, but all the former tracks are now a site, where new service buildings are planned. Also, a bus station.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*NEXT STATION: ESTACIÓN DE DELICIAS*

Delicias Multimodal is the new Railway and Bus Central Station. The commuter train allows you to connect with Regional Services as well as Long Distance and AVE (High Speed Trains) that stop in this Station that looks more like a Cathedral. It opened in may 7th 2003 partially, but it was fully operative in 2008, for EXPO ZARAGOZA 2008. Since May 5th 2007 it is the Main Bus Station, therefore, becoming a truly multimodal station.

It holds two Architecture prices do to its curious structure. A huge surface 4Hectares) at 30 mts high, without columns:

FAD Archtecture Award in 2004. 
Brunel Award in 2005.
Dedalo Minosse Award 2006.




As a curiosity, when you visit Zaragoza in Winter, you will experience indoor winter too. When it started, it was well known locally because it was a freezing station. The Information Lady was actually with an anorak and a scarf to cope with the cold (unhuman working conditions for a European City...). Since, they have created new waiting rooms, that are climatised, so the wait is more bearable, and the information lady, has a better work place. However, those passengers moving around in winter, should be prepared to feel the same cold as in the street... At the end of the day, the tracks are facing the same direction of the freezing wind... therefore, the draft is rather notorious.

Summer, however, is much more bearable.

The station has 8 tracks, 4 for High Speed Train (International Gauge) and 4 for Regional and Commuter lines (Spanish Gauge).


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*NEXT STATION (THAT SHOULD BE): MONZALBARBA*

Monzalbarba is a small Zaragozan rural district 11kms from the centre. Currently, transportation is carried out by a bus line, that runs every 30 minutes, linking Zaragoza City Centre and the town of Utebo, nearby. 


The train passes by, without any stop, the old derelict station, that could definitely help movility to the Monzalbarbians.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*NEXT STATION: UTEBO*

Utebo is maybe the town that has benefited the most from the opening of the C1 line. Until May 2008, it had a bus, that ran every 30 minutes. 

Utebo Station is actually in the heart of the town. The railway actually divides the town in two, the old Town, (with its spectacular Mudejar Tower) and the new residential estates near the road, the shopping centre and Industrial Estates. But it didn't use to have a station. Trains just passed by.



It is handy wherever you go, but it is reacheable from any point, therefore, it has been proved that most users are actually coming from or to Utebo.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*NEXT STATION: CASETAS (END OF LINE)*

Casetas is the last stop of the 5 station line. 16kms and 21 minutes since the beginning of the line in Miraflores, makes this line the shortest commuter line in Spain, and I would say also in Europe (but I don't have data to support it)



Casetas station is a nuew building, just next to the old medium distance train station, that still shows some trains stopping. It is also the dividing point for the Madrid Line and the Bilbao line.

Casetas is a rural district in Zaragoza borough with over 7100 people registered. The station is within walking distance from the Health centre and the Sports centre. However, it is still somehow far from the main residential centre. I have proposed the use of a microbus to link the station and the residential areas, using one of the Hidrogen minibuses used for the EXPO 2008.

I personally know some people who live in Casetas and they are really happy with this service. The Station has a sort of a free Park & Ride carpark that allows you to get to the station with your own car (other than walking, there is no other way to get from the residential area to the station) and get the train to the centre, do your shopping, go to university or work, meeting friends, or whatever... and get back easily.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

*EXTENSIONS FOR C1 UNDER STUDY*

Zaragoza's C1 Commuter line is under study to expand to Alagón (station currently under renovation) westwards and La Cartuja, Eastwards.

Recent data show that use since the end of the EXPO has dramatically shrinked. From 1100 passenger per day have gone 175.

Why?

Since subsidy is still fed onto the line from the Ministry of Transport (Fomento) reasons will not be looked for... nor solutions will be found.

It is about time the network expands and offers a wider service, making these trains THE WAY to reach the desired destination.

Goya Station, in Zaragoza City centre is supposed to start construction next year, and will be a link with the North-South Tram Line (also starting works next year), making it a fast and attractive way to move within and around Zaragoza.

Timetables need to improve (now it is an hourly service).

Ticketing needs also some study. Integration with other means (bus & tram) will be a must if the service wants to attract new customers. CTAZ (The consortium for Transport in Zaragoza Met. Area) is currently also working on new bus routes, but it seems it is neglecting the C1.

I hope to be able to show better news shortly.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Zaragoza City Council's Transport Counsellor has announced that works for Tram Line 1 will still start in the first semestre 2009... Acording to news published by Aragón Digital



> Dueso ha explicado que el informe de impacto medioambiental, elaborado por el Gobierno de Aragón, permanece en exposición pública desde el 28 de noviembre al 28 de diciembre así que “ahora sólo nos falta el compromiso de financiación de la DGA y estamos dentro de la previsión del cronograma para que el fin de las obras sea en 2011”.


Translation : "Dueso has explained that the report for the environmental impact done by the Government of Aragón, is still in public hearing from Nov 28th to Dec 28th, so now we only need the financial compromise from the DGA, and we are still within the chronogram dates, in order to conclude works in 2011" 

I would definitely like to see the works going and to have the silly debate Tram VS Undergrond finished... for the time being...


----------



## sntiagom (Oct 20, 2005)

Congratulations for Zaragoza, at last it seems that your future first light rail line is on the way and I supose others will come after it as well. I hope the city keeps on doing the good work the've been doing for quite a while now since the Expo last summer.

Please keep us informed about the works progress...


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Zaragoza City Council and the Government of Aragón sign an agreement to support the construction of Tramline 1 (North-South). It is in Spanish, but basically... it says that both institutions will support the building of the track and there will also be need a third party (private) will be needed. Main candidate seems to be the current transport group that operates the city bus service: AVANZA


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

Paseo de la Independencia (25th January 2012, photo by Aragon Digital)


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

Independencia & Parque Goya just a few days ago
Video by: Furhadrian


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza-Goya station for commuter trains and regional trains this morning


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

alserrod said:


> Zaragoza-Goya station for commuter trains and regional trains this morning


The fences have been removed today afternoon, so I think the station will open soon


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

City buses

Zaragoza-Garrapinillos






New bus line 22 of TUZSA






Double bus line 23 of TUZSA






Two buses near Tercer Milenio bridge of line 34 TUZSA


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

There are new buses (2300)
They're Scania (Tata Hispano Area), double buses

Photo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6772643469

And these are bad photos I've taken with my mobile:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to thank Blascozgz1 for collecting this picture





It is the current photo about works in phase 2 of line 1 of Zaragoza tramway.

Line 1 ends exactly in the bottom of the picture.

In the top of the picture you will see some rails set on the street. It will be the second phase and it is expected to be opened in october for two more stations.

Under this square there is a river. They made two avenues and this square over the river 90 years ago.
Beams had not been refurbished while these 90 years and now, with tramway works, they refurbish these beams too.

In this square works started on July 2011 and had been working hard, but still keeps like this.
It is expected to have the rails set next summer and start with tests.


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

New pics of new buses:


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

alserrod said:


> I want to thank Blascozgz1 for collecting this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before the works, the square was like that:


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

New bus double of Tuzsa. Line 33!.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

April 3rd, the railway station for commuter trains of Zaragoza-Goya, located in the centre of the city will be opened.

The little commuter line started almost four years ago but with only five stations, excluding the central one, which will be opened in a few days!!!!


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

The construction of this station is 45 million €.

The station is located in Goya av in a place perfect for go to hospitals, university, city centre and auditorium for example. And It most important is the conection with linea 1 tram that in five stations since Goya station lets you enjoy Pilar basilica and Ebro river!

Goya is the name of station that ago reference a painter of Aragón.

Excuse me for my nivel of english.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is three months I do not post anything about Zaragoza tramway works and a lot of thing have happen.

It is expected to have tramways on tests while summer for two more stations and on service for autumn.


I will post the map (dark green on service since one year ago, light green on current works, rest of lines on project). For every photo I will add the name of forumer who posted the photo and the date... and in some cases how it was three months ago to be able to see the change!!


There are updated photos (February or March 2012), "old photos" (october or november 2011) and sometimes both ones to see how works are going on





















Paraíso square

by Blascozgz Feb 2012



(TODAY it is finished this part and rails have been started to be set in the right area of the photo)



Aragón sq.


*Stop "Plaza de Aragón"*

The stop is being finished and it is the first one in this phase to have the shelter on works.




by miki89: Mar 2012


and FIVE MONTHS AGO:










alserrod: Oct 11




Paseo de la Independencia. 










alserrod: Oct 11











alserrod: Oct 11













*Stop "Plaza de España"*

Stop platform is being on works











AND FOUR MONTHS AGO

Before this stop, rails will be able to cross between them. They are prepared to have here the tramway terminal should the next part is closed to traffic










Pedro: Dec 2011














Vaujaus: Oct 11



Plaza de España










alserrod: Oct 11




At Coso street, in the narrowest point of the way of the tramway



Miki89: Feb 2012


The same point on Nov 2011 by Ripear

FOUR MONTHS AGO on Nov 2011















The Coso st. which a bit later:










by Miki89: Mar 2012


the end of this street











by Miki89: Mar 2012


*Stop "Cesar Augusto"*











by Miki89: Mar 2012

(Stop plattform is already on works)
This photo is taken only 50 metres away from last one by 90º turned


AND FIVE MONTHS AGO










alserrod: Oct 11










alserrod: Oct 11











alserrod: Oct 11

.

Central market










by Miki89: Mar 2012

AND FIVE MONTHS AGO










alserrod: Oct 11











alserrod: Oct 11



*Stop "Murallas"*










by Benares: Mar 2012

On the left side of the photo by have the old Roman walls of the city, about two thousand years old history!


AND FOUR MONTHS AGO











miki89: Dic 11



Just after that stop and before crossing the Ebro river rails are set.
It will be a "wireless" tramway in that part as you can see. Rail go from left (Roman walls) side of the photo to right (Ebro river) and are finished.



by miki89: Mar 2012


Santiago bridge











by Taller&Taller: Mar 2012





After *Stop "La Chimenea"*


Aragon TV studios










Benares: Oct 11

Besides *stop "Pablo Neruda"*.











Miki89; Dec 2011











Pedro. Oct 2011


Near *Stop "Clara Campoamor"* (direction south)



Miki89. Feb 2012












pedro. Feb 2012










by Mikelot: Mar 2012






Just after *stop "Juslibol"*.










Zerrudo: Oct 2011


Part of norhtern railway shed









By zerrudo at 2011-10-01

Zerrudo: Oct 2011











miki89: Dec 2011






Crossing under road N-330





by miki89 in Mar 2012


AND FIVE MONTHS AGO...










by Zerrudo: Oct 2011




Before *Stop "Avenida Academia"* the last one in the line

miki89: Mar 2012


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

Since last weekend 4 Ryanair flights less in Zaragoza airport:
Bolonia, Rome, Tenerife and Las Palmas de Gran Canaria









And since June 3 new flights from Volotea:
Mallorca (since 2nd June)
Ibiza and Málaga (since 17th June)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the message. Today tickets were on sale. Three new destinations (last week several destinations were gone)

Zaragoza is the fifth city in Spain but located middle way from other major cities which makes it has a very great railway and motorway connection but poor point to point airplane connection.

Three destinations more is a very good news (even if a lot of destinations are available in 300 km around)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This picture has been taken by the major newspaper at Zaragoza (www.heraldo.es)










It is after tram-stop Plaza de España in the narrowest point of the way

The street will be only for tramway and pedestrian (and emergency vehicles)


You can compare with this google photo taken in 2008 in THE SAME POINT


http://maps.google.es/maps?q=zarago...d=bWclbYQfXr1CG168xhsGOw&cbp=12,108.3,,0,4.29


----------



## Maiakovski (Apr 9, 2008)

Much better!!! The street looks great now, great improvement.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

The image is about second phase of line one and currently on works. 
Such it is taken it will be "direction south". After the corner it will turn 90º right, and that part is absolutely on works. But this side is finished, is a very old street (in fact is the street made when Roman walls were fallen down), so very close to centre but narrow.

"a little change".


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Yesterday newspapers gave a very good news.

Next tuesday, the little but very central station of Zaragoza-Goya will be open.
At Zaragoza there is a commuter line which all trains will stop there. It runs one train every hour and one every 30 minutes while peak hours.

But... all regional trains will stop there too. All passengers will be able to get those trains for medium distance journeys but also for trips inside the city.

Should you want to use the train for a medium distance, you buy your ticket.
Should you want to use as a commuter train (even if it is a medium distance train) you buy a commuter ticket and use the same train.

In concrete, between the stations of Goya (city centre), Portillo and Delicias (central railway and bus station) there will be 40 trains on a weekday (nowadays only 23)... without adding any train, just allowing to use the same trains with one or other ticket.

Other destinations will have increased the number of trains too.


Next week... photos of the new station...


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

The next wednesday will open the new Goya station in the city centre. 

The route is this:










Cercanías Zaragoza has 2 trains that in rush hour have 30 minutes of frecuency. In the rest of the time the frecuencia is one hour. 

The route is metropolitan- urban. The travel Casetas- Zaragoza Delicias is metropolitan and the Zaragoza Delicias-Miraflores is zone urban by tunel in the city.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Two days for that will open the new station Goya.

In the actuality the station more central is this: Zaragoza Portillo:






Another stations at the line C1:

Casetas station






Utebo Station












Miraflores Station with AVE


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

¡VIDEOS OF OPENING OF GOYA STATION IN THE CITY CENTRE!.

Destination Logroño: 






Destination Delicias:






Cercanías destination Miraflores station:


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Photos


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, nice.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

in "size" it is a very small station but in importance, it is great. 
It is just a new "little stop" that commuter and regional trains (they stop in all small villages but can take 300km) will make in the centre of the city.

Instead of crossing the city corner to corner, they will give the chance to those users to take a train here.

Furthermore, it is possible to take it and connect with a high speed train.

With less trains they have made more services thanks that now it doesn't matter the type of train while being in the middle of the city.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A pretty short commuter line


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

As an explanation:

Zaragoza-Delicias is central station for long distance trains (high speed - AVE) and buses
Zaragoza-Goya is the new station located in the city centre
Zaragoza-Portillo and Miraflores are located inside Zaragoza
Casetas and Utebo are located 14 km and 10 km away from Zaragoza.

All trains that go only Casetas-Miraflores are the commuter train we had until last week (and tickets were available only for them).

Rest of trains are regional trains departing or arriving Zaragoza. They indicate where they come or go, and depending of way, you can use them for more or less stations.

As an example, the first train at Casetas (7:05) is a regional train that comes from Castejón de Ebro, more than 100 km away. Since there, you can ask a regional ticket to go to Zaragoza.
But after Casetas station runs as a commuter train and both tickets are allowed inside the train.
http://maps.google.es/maps?saddr=ca...Wjy_ykb_PJe3BRZDTGqLtyOON8MRg&t=h&mra=ls&z=10



The second train (departure 7:39 from Casetas) is a commuter train that runs only Casetas-Miraflores


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

New update about second phase of Line 1 Zaragoza Tramway





















Paraíso square

by alserror Apr 2012










It is not easy to see in the photo but rails direction north are finished and direction south almost finished except the ten metres where cars and buses run. When the rails will be finished, the traffic will change and will finish those ten metres.

It could be the hardest point in all the phase.



Aragón sq.


*Stop "Plaza de Aragón"*

The stop is being finished and it is the first one in this phase to have the shelter on works.











by miki89: Mar 2012


and SIX MONTHS AGO:










alserrod: Oct 11




Paseo de la Independencia. 










alserrod: Oct 11











alserrod: Oct 11













*Stop "Plaza de España"*

Stop platform is almost finished.

by alserrod Apr 2012











AND FOUR MONTHS AGO

Before this stop, rails will be able to cross between them. They are prepared to have here the tramway terminal should the next part is closed to traffic










Pedro: Dec 2011














Vaujaus: Oct 11



Plaza de España

by Coke85 Mar 2012

We can see the end of the platform there.






At Coso street, in the narrowest point of the way of the tramway



Miki89: Feb 2012







The Coso st. which a bit later:










by Miki89: Mar 2012


the end of this street

by Miki89: Mar 2012











by Miki89. Apr 2012











*Stop "Cesar Augusto"*











by Miki89: Mar 2012

(Stop plattform is already on works)
This photo is taken only 50 metres away from last one by 90º turned


AND FIVE MONTHS AGO










alserrod: Oct 11










alserrod: Oct 11











alserrod: Oct 11

.

Central market










by Miki89: Mar 2012

AND FIVE MONTHS AGO










alserrod: Oct 11











alserrod: Oct 11



*Stop "Murallas"*

by Miki89 Apr 2012











Just after that stop and before crossing the Ebro river rails are set.
It will be a "wireless" tramway in that part as you can see. Rail go from left (Roman walls) side of the photo to right (Ebro river) and are finished.



by miki89: Mar 2012


Santiago bridge











by Taller&Taller: Mar 2012





After *Stop "La Chimenea"*


Aragon TV studios










Benares: Oct 11

Besides *stop "Pablo Neruda"*.











Miki89; Dec 2011











Pedro. Oct 2011


*Stop "Clara Campoamor"*

by Pedro. Apr 2012












Near *Stop "Clara Campoamor"* (direction south)



Miki89. Feb 2012


After *Stop "Pablo Neruda"* besides a big shopping centre inside the city


Pedro. Apr 2012





















pedro. Feb 2012










by Mikelot: Mar 2012



Just before *stop "Campus Norte"*

by miki89. Apr 2012





Just after *stop "Juslibol"*.

by Miki. Apr 2012





Part of norhtern railway shed









By zerrudo at 2011-10-01

Zerrudo: Oct 2011











miki89: Dec 2011






Crossing under road N-330





by miki89 in Mar 2012


AND FIVE MONTHS AGO...










by Zerrudo: Oct 2011


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

A quick view to Independencia Av. the main avenue in the city with the tramway works (almost finished there) with a webcam.

http://www.ordisa.com/jsp/webcams/webcam1.jsp


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

The tram gets a new award on Poland

*El tranvía, premio al Mejor Proyecto de Integración Urbana de Asociación Internacional de Transporte Público*

http://www.europapress.es/aragon/no...cional-transporte-publico-20120419141005.html


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Today newspaper Heraldo post 25 photos in his web about Tramway works on city centre.


I post some of them


Pza. Paraiso. Maybe the most difficult point










Pza. Aragón Stop











Pza. España Stop











Coso street. This side is finished. Here there will be no cars


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Good pic from Plaza Paraiso


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the public opinion about the tram? What do people think about tram taking away traffic lanes from cars?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

All kind of opinions. Really they do not avoid to go anywhere without car, but it is restricted as well as last year you had main avenues and now only one lane, and maybe you have to turn by small streets.
But you can go by car anywhere.

there is a special point to take care... The tramway goes, mainly by the left lane. In the tramway you can enter/exit even by right or left depending the stop.

In a two lanes street, the left lane will be faster. Think in someone who stops where it is forbidden and everyone going to left lane, or just someone wants to turn right and will stop all cars besides.
Tramway goes by the fastest lane and save time in that order.

there is a lot of people who needs to take the car for making some little bussiness... maybe they hate the public transport. Obviously, they have more difficults today, but there is a lot of people who do not use public transport one year ago and today they use it (tramway has more passengers than bus in that corridor after one year).


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

^^Thanks.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Here you have the Zaragoza bus map where the point with black line the tramway route (current service, not the part on works)

http://www.tuzsa.es/tuzsa_frm_verdescarga.php?ref=888 (and click in "Plano general...")

As you can see, there are few lines on city centre as well as they have been moved because works. As far as new tramway lines will be open, old bus lines will dissapear.

What it is known is that line 23-north matches with the tramway prolongation and C2 absolutely matches with it.


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

alserrod said:


> Here you have the Zaragoza bus map where the point with black line the tramway route (current service, not the part on works)
> 
> http://www.tuzsa.es/tuzsa_frm_verdescarga.php?ref=888 (and click in "Plano general...")
> 
> ...


Probably the line 23 will go (after the tram line will be completely inaugurated) through the actual line 20 route, and line 20 will disappear. Line C2 might also disappear.

Maps:








^^ Tram map









^^ Line 20 map









^^ Line 23 map (before works)









^^ Line C2 map (before works)

As you can see, the north part of line 23 and the line C2 goes exactly through it will go the tram now in works


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

The line will be operative before 23rd April 2013, and it might be on trials (in the city center) in summer.
More info: http://www.aragondigital.es/noticia.asp?notid=94257&secid=4 (*IN SPANISH*)


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Miraflores station


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

CENTRAL MARKET, ROMAN WALLS AND PILAR SQUARE

Now:









After:


----------



## mipazos (May 30, 2012)

muy bien el tranvía con wifi


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Tramway has no wifi. Only two bus lines... and up today no forumer has checked how it goes (or at least, written about it)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Tramway arrives to the last stop without catenary. Last night at 22:00 it run the first test travel in that area.

In the picture, one of the narrowest areas for the tramway. It is the Central Market and before the tramway we had a 1,5+1 lane street (1,5 because they were so narrow that one bus occupied both lanes)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Find some differences between both pictures

May 23rd











June 5th


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

New tests crossing Ebro river...

several photos at
http://www.heraldo.es/multimedia/galerias-imagenes/primer_paseo_sobre_ebro.html



This picture was taken just one month ago by newspaper Heraldo











This morning (look at Roman Walls in the left, it is the same point)


----------



## miki89 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Works' photo tour*


miki89 said:


> *Plaza Aragón*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Because bugdet savings, next July 2nd, two bus lines of Zaragoza will dissapear.

They are the number 27 and 48

Line 27 runs only with one bus going from a sport area in the surrounds to the centre. This year they will not have swimming pool there and until two stops before you can choose another line.
One bus that makes a 1 hour frequency (30 minutes to centre, 30 minutes to sport area)

Line 48 was created in 2008 for the international exhibition and later, enlarged a little. Today only runs Wednesday and Sunday morning when there is a street market in the terminal. After some changes because tramway works and street cut off, I have seen it absolutely empty on a Wednesday...

There are more measures for transport saving but today's time to cut off the less used lines.


http://www.tuzsa.es/File.php?Fil_ID=1016


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I've took pictures of both of them.

Bus route 48. Created as EX8 for Expo 2008. It should have dissapeared when the Expo ended, but it continued to October. Now it operated only Wednesdays and Sundays. This photo is from last October:









Bus route 27. I managed to take a picture of this one, it only departs once every hour. Even the buses to Huesca depart more often!:









And here is bus route 35 in Plaza Paraíso, my favourite bus route. In this picture the works of reconstruction of the square due to the tram can be seen:









And just behind that picture:









Incidentally, just after I took the last picture I hopped inside that tram and I went to Romareda stop.


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

LIVE WEBCAM OF PASEO INDEPENDENCIA (I don't know how to modify the size, sorry)








If you can't see it, go here: http://www.ordisa.com/jsp/webcams/webcam1.jsp


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Asphalt in right lane is totally new. That lane has been closed for one year exactly.

Left lane is closed to traffic because asphalt (it remained open).

After July 16th some of bus lanes will take old official trajects and will drive there.


In october 2012 it will be open this strech for tramway. Two stops more (Plaza Aragon and Plaza de España) arriving just a little downer than webcam image.

As you can see, it is wireless... no catenary on top!!!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Main central square at Zaragoza has been totally open!!

It remains to open part of an avenue and asphalt is not completed


But you can compare













(taken by me ONE YEAR AGO)













(taken by aragondigital.es TODAY)



It is the square in the centre of this image. As you can see, too many avenues arrive there

https://maps.google.es/?ie=UTF8&ll=...7414,0.042272&hnear=Zaragoza,+Aragón&t=h&z=15


In the left, tramway is operating since 2011 April

To the right, in october, tramway will run two stations more. Line completed in 2012 April.


And... absolutely wireless!!!!


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

2008:









2012:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Great photos. The old train station is really beautiful.

The Spanish sense of aesthetic really is one of the best in the world.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

We have now a schedule for 2nd phase of the tram line! :banana:

According to a regional newspaper, from Gran Vía to Plaza España will be operative on September 30th. From there to Murallas on December 17th. And the rest of the line to Avenida de la Academia will open on March 1st, 2013.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

And on September 17th they will start on test with passengers in the new strech with two stations


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

Now Zaragoza is in Google Transit!
http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/transit/#dmy


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Tramway city centre


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

New Zaragoza tramway map where appear all the line 1 (until now, only line on service)

It indicates next opening in phase one (end of september 2012), phase two (end of december 2012) and phase three (end of march 2013). As well as frecuencies while line not finished, depending on summer or rest of year and week days, saturdays or sundays.

http://www.tranviasdezaragoza.es/media/archivo/plano-marquesinas-septiembre-2012.pdf


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Coso street!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Tramways now are making all traject of Phase 1 (between Mago de Oz and Gran Via stops) and later, without passenger, continuing on test for two stations more.

This second phase is without catenary

Service starts on 30th September


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Gran Vía:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is the square located in the centre, and all tests must be made in coordination with local police.

Until now all tramways have been tested almost in the strech between the two following stops (do not disturb the traffic) but now they are testing all around, including, of course, this square.

In three weeks aprox, regular service.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Today it has been presented the Draft for Zaragoza mobility in bus.

In March 2013 the line 1 of Tramway will be on service and several bus lines will be replaced by bus.

But at the same time they want to erase several lines poorly used, as well as other lines can change the current journey.

This is the full document
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3o6s50g85x2peb9/10204 Primer Borrador Técnico.pdf?m

and it is for public appealing for one month.

They are too many changes. Some of them all forumers were sure we would have. Other ones are surprise!!


In the Aragonese subforum we are talking a lot about this document that has been made public this morning.

I expect that soon I would be able to make a summary about main changes... because for anyone who do not know the current network it can be hard!!.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

A little summary about draft proposal for new Zaragoza bus network


Current network is this
http://www.tuzsa.es/tuzsa_frm_verdescarga.php?ref=175
(first link, all the network, rest of links, line per line)



1- We should consider L1 tramway, with a high capacity will arrive until the end of the project in March. There is no sense to have any other line together with tramway but they will end just in the nearest stop... and free shuttle to tramway

Tramway will cross the river and continue in the trajectory of lines 20, 23, 42, etc... and later C2



2- Six bus lines will dissapear:

* Line 20 is almost tramway trajectory and the rest can be served with other lines
* Line 30. A big surprise. It was the second more used line at Zaragoza before tramway (this is why the tramway goes there... it was one of the trajectories with more passengers). Since then, only half line has few sense. Line 22 will be changed to make a mix 22/30.
* Line 31. Do not coincides with tramway but small number of passengers. And has the problem that begining-end have other lines to link areas, as well as with shuttle you can arrive anywhere. It has not good frequencies compared with other lines. Trajectories on both corners will be transferred to other lines (which will be enlarged)
The most flashing detail is an avenue will have no transversal line there.
* Line 45. Another surprise. From a suburb there are two lines to centre: 32 and 45 which goes on the same avenue and finish in different areas. They keep the line with more passengers
* Line 50. It has no sense and between the "long lines" I think it is the one with less passengers. It was created to link several neighbouhoods located close. Since shuttle is free, number of passengers went down and down... and all of journeys can be done faster even waiting two buses or tramway with shuttle
* Line C2. No surprise. It is a short line and coincides 100% with tramway trajectory.


Apart of it, all lines arriving the tramway area will finish in the first tramway stop possible



One line will be enlarged (In my opinion to give one neighbourhood a third way to go out by bus), other one will be absolutely changed because tramway and several little changes


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

After October 15th all tramway giving service to first phase of line 1 (Mago de Oz - Gran Via) will continue empty for two more stations.

Up to now there are a lot of tramways that are on test making that service empty (they give the full service and continue on test) but after that date they will be all of them

15 days on test and regular service for two more stops will start, arriving until city centre.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

alserrod said:


> After October 15th all tramway giving service to first phase of line 1 (Mago de Oz - Gran Via) will continue empty for two more stations.
> 
> Up to now there are a lot of tramways that are on test making that service empty (they give the full service and continue on test) but after that date they will be all of them
> 
> 15 days on test and regular service for two more stops will start, arriving until city centre.


So on Oct 30 the tram will be officially extended to Caesar Augustus?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

No, only until Plaza España.
I wonder they will be on time for opening but only to that station.

Cesar Augusto stop will be opening in the middle of December.

Full line in the first days of March 2013


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

alserrod said:


> I wonder they will be on time for opening but only to that station.


So do you think they'll open on time for Plaza España but will be late for Caesar Augustus?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I do... but they are different dates for both stops.

Plaza España (Square of Spain) is expected for October 30th. All tramways will start doing the full journey but last two stops with no passengers since October 15th (now they keep on several tests).
Caesar August Avenue is expected for about December 17th. Tests will start later than in Square of Spain stop

All these streches are without catenary.


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

You can see here a map of the Zaragoza tram:
http://www.tranviasdezaragoza.es/media/archivo/plano-marquesinas-septiembre-2012.pdf

The red part is already on service, the blue part will be on service at the end of this month, the purple part in december and the green part in march.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Briefling: 
It might suggest that October 25th would be the opening date for the two following stations, Heraldo regional newspaper said.

Service will be enlarged Mago de Oz-Gran Via to Mago de Oz-Plaza de España.










As it can be seen, in this strech, tramway runs without catenary!!!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Major days at Zaragoza start today at will remain for nine days.

While those days:

- Tramway will be operating 24/7. One tramway every 5 minutes until midnight and every 10 minutes until 8:00. A normal week it has a 5 minutes frequency only on peak hours

- All night buses will operate everyday (normally only on Friday and Saturday night) and on Friday, Saturday and 11th (major day eve) will have double frequency.

- Several lines will have service until 3:30. They can be partial journeys only but all neighbourhoods have assured the service until city centre with at least one line.

- Lines that goes to the main areas for these days will have service as a peak hour on weekly day.

- Three lines will be created for these days (one of them drives only 20:00 to 07:00.......)


This pdf is a sample about the service we will have

http://www.tuzsa.es/File.php?Fil_ID=1242


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

After one and a half year, first knock down of Zaragoza tramway over a pedestrian.

It seems to be because crossing the avenue with pedestrian traffic light in red and do not taking care of tramway arriving.
Fortunately, tramway knocking down worked and pedestrian didn't was under wheels... and very fortunately it was just, just, just in front of main hospital in the city.

Seems not to be important injury, according to the importance of the issue.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Goya station


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

According to official tramway webpage, Zaragoza tramway had 480.000 passengers in just 10 days while the city major days.

The top day was the October 12th with 70.195 passengers.

Nowadays less than half of the line is on service only.

One weekday on 2008 while major days the record of passengers all around the full bus network was 490.000... so 1/7 times for just half a line is a very good result


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted by forumer Adpg













This photo has been taken in the north side of the city. It is near the last tramway stop.

This strech is expected to be open on March 2013.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted by forumer Zerrudo











This tramway is very close to the last photo I posted.

Stimated opening date: March 2013 for this strech.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

They are only under tests. 
This is Plaza de España stop, just in the absolutely city centre.

Zaragoza tramway will start regular service until that stop next Thursday.

It has been estimated a 15% passengers increase with the two new stations.




and.... catenaryless!!!!!!!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza tramway. Briefling.
New branch without catenary until Plaza de España stop will be opened tomorrow after 6 days delays.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag..._miercoles_hasta_plaza_espana_209971_301.html


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza tramway service has been enlarged for two stops until city centre, including stops of Plaza Aragón and Plaza de España and driving within the middle of Independencia Avenue.
More or less is the centre of this image of Google maps

Until yesterday it came from the south until the upper side of Gran Via and today continues until Plaza de España.

With a 5 minutes frequencies between 7:00 and 10:00 and 7 minutes on almost the rest of the day it moved about 1 million passengers and it is estimated to increase 15% more with these two stations.

This strech is without catenary. After the Gran Via stop the wire ends and tramways will run just using their batteries. In every stop there is a system to charge the batteries from the ground in just a few seconds.

Around Christmas the service will be enlarged for two stops more, absolutely in the city centre and in the narrowest streets and at spring it will arrive to the end of the line in the northern side of the city


Heraldo de Aragon newspaper has some pics
www.heraldo.es


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Tests to Murallas stop (Walls stop) keep on.

Until last tuesday the strech was fenced but they have been removed. Now all tramways are making regular service Mago de Oz - Plaza de España (where Gran Via- Plaza de España is without catenary) and keep on until Murallas but still with no passengers, just under tests.

This is one of Heraldo newspaper pictures.










Central Market. One of the narrowest point


----------



## Coke85 (Nov 23, 2009)

Zaragoza tram on the Coso street (without catenary).


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

All of you... just compare...

https://maps.google.es/?ll=41.65298...6eXrL3lIeneXvaYiU0y8wQ&cbp=12,299.24,,0,-5.66


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Videos!!!.

Plaza España stop. Without catenary.






Tests César Augusto av. Next to Mercado Central.






Plaza del Pilar-Murallas stop





Coso street... indredible






César Augusto stop


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Just... have a look to Coso street. 
Coso is a word that means something like "steet over former walls" or that stuff. This is, Former Roman Walls were there and the street is a main axe in city centre but really narrow... 
Tramway is now driving 20 km/h there and in a couple of weeks will be on service.

by the way, new fares at Zaragoza transport.

Single ticket raises from 1,25 to 1,35 euro.

Ticket paid with touchless card raises from 0,69 to 0,74 euro. Paying with this card you can shuttle as many different lines (tramway and bus together) as you want in one hour.


----------



## miki89 (Apr 14, 2011)

"Adolfo Aznar" stop


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks to forumer miki89 we have this group of pictures about Murallas stop.

Service will be open on December 20th





miki89 said:


> View from Torreon de la Zuda, Zaragova por alanaplin, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Rush hour tramway Zaragoza. Emperador Carlos V stop next to interchange of transports


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted by forumer davilote



davilote said:


> Espero os guste....
> (Disculpar la calidad)



It is a picture of Plaza Aragon stop with the no catenary service


By the way, 20th will start service for two more stops!!!!!!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This could be the last picture of tramway around Central Market while tests.

Zaragoza tramway will have tomorrow December 20th two more stops.
Tramway will call at Cesar Augusto and Murallas (Walls) stops. This new strech keeps being without catenary and, joining with the currently on service Gran Via-Plaza de España will be the longest no-catenary strech in the world. It will remain to open to service a little strech beyond Murallas stop.

Having about one million passengers per month, and having increased the numbers of passengers since it arrives to city centre, as promised it will arrive to the end of the historical city before Christmas.

The last part of the line (about 40% crossing the river and some neighbourhoods) will be open in Spring 2013 or Late Winter 2013 were the line 1 will be considered as finished.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza tramway has, since this morning, two more stops.

This is today last stop. Several forumers have already used the tramway there and this picture was taken by Blascozgz1


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Videos


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

They are two paralel lines but near the last stop only one is used until line will be enlarged (such as happened with last stop at Gran Vía and at Plaza de España).

In the second video from Adpg we can see the point where the tramway changes the rails. It starts driving on the left line and turns to the right until the last stop.


----------



## Blascozgz1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Zaragoza


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

More videos.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Avenida Academia stop. Tramway tests!!


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Actur!!. Tramway tests.














María Zambrano street:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Picture by forumer benares


First tests on northern side of the line. Stimated opening date for this side: march-april 2013




benares said:


>


----------



## Coke85 (Nov 23, 2009)

Here a new picture of the Zaragoza tram in the Actur borough. In this area of the city, the tram is running in period of test since a few days.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Txs.

This is a second phase test.
Line will be finished and operating in March-April and tests have started.

Today we have service since the southern station to the nearest to the river. The full strech in a couple of months.


Nice to see these pics about tramway service growing


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Gran Vía stop






Saturation:


----------



## emyrr3096 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice trams at Zaragoza. Just wonder xan anyone post more of busses and the tram car :colgate: :cheers:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza tramway cars are Urbos 3 indeed and, we do not have to go far away to find something similar... Seville tramway is Urbos 3 but with seven cars per tramway (Zaragoza ones are only 5).

There is only one thing different in the tramway all around the world: Urbos 3 is made in Zaragoza (and inside ringer motorway) so transport from factory to sheds is... realy easy.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice picture posted by other forumer.

It is a tramway under test. This side will be opened in March-April... but you can see it besides an extended bus and you will notice differences


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

More tests
Margarita Xirgú steet-stop:






Actur interchange transport:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza major has said today that final opening will be advanced. We do not know exact date because most advanced one was March 5th and deadline April 23rd.

So... something between those ones the full line


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Photo taken by this forumer from a nearby tower to this station.

Despite it seems to be a render, it is a real photo. Just take a look to cars in the left and some pending works.

Today it is the last station in service and very near to Ebro river. Only platform located in the left is being used. In two months it will be just in the middle of the line when the full Line 1 will be opened



benares said:


>


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

And... google street view taken in September 2008.

Take notice that the dark yellow building in the left, the building with white columns in the right and of course, trees and the Roman Walls are the same.

Can anyone find any difference?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Less trees. :sly:
And it´s much colder on the first picture.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

emyrr3096 said:


> Nice trams at Zaragoza. Just wonder xan anyone post more of busses and the tram car :colgate: :cheers:


I have a ton of photos of buses on route 35, my favourite bus route, even to the point that now my avatar has a 35.

















This one shows it with an Urbos 3. I nicknamed this tram model "The thing".









And everything in this world has to come to an end ("Final de línea" means end of line)









All photos taken by myself. 1st is from November, 2nd from two days ago and the last two are from today.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

437.001 said:


> Less trees. :sly:



Except those ones in the pedestrian area, trees remain there. 
Take notice than trees in the right have no leaves because winter so the "green effect" doesn't exist. But they remain and in spring will be the same as every year.
Trees besides the Roman walls remain too.

Only missing some "bushes"


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

We have an opening date for the remaining section! According to news, the tram will arrive to Avenida Academia (It is located to the right of the 3rd photo on my last post) on *26th March*. As it happened with the 1st half, it will open on the Tuesday before Easter.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

La Chimenea stop. Tram tests


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Tram tests.

Puente Santiago


----------



## miki89 (Apr 14, 2011)

CNGL said:


> We have an opening date for the remaining section! According to news, the tram will arrive to Avenida Academia (It is located to the right of the 3rd photo on my last post) on *26th March*. As it happened with the 1st half, it will open on the Tuesday before Easter.


Recorrido fotográfico de la zona que se inaugurará el 26 de marzo.











Adpg said:


> fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Adpg said:


> FOTOS
> 
> Hace días me recorrí toda la segunda fase. Como dato, entre hacer fotos, pararme, mirar las cocheras y llegar hasta Avenida Academia me costó 1.45h. En tranvía serán 20 minutos.
> 
> ...





pedro said:


> Alguien pidió el otro día fotos de la zona de la Escuela de Artes. Ahí van...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Francho1982 said:


> Parada *Rosalía de Castro*





Francho1982 said:


> Subidas con Photobuket!!





pedro said:


>





miki89 said:


> UNIT4_DValbuena Daniel Valbuena 29 dic
> Avance de obras Tranvía a la altura de Gran Casa. Tranquilidad en Zaragoza un 28 diciembre @zaragozaonline pic.twitter.com/ppMJpBpV





Adpg said:


> Me quedan más fotos. Desde León Felipe y hasta cocheras. Son de estas navidades. Las de Parque Goya en otra tanda.
> 
> Parada *Pablo Neruda*
> 
> ...





Adpg said:


> Parada *Campus Norte*





miki89 said:


> Pruebas. por Tomeso, en Flickr





Adpg said:


> Unas fotillos que me quedaban de Parque Goya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





miki89 said:


> Pruebas del tranvía de Zaragoza. Principio de línea. Av. Academia (Parque Goya) por jagui (fotos desde un teléfono móvil), en Flickr


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This picture, taken by a public entreprise is from Cesar Augusto tramway stop.

You can see part of this avenue with a tramway as well as one of the points where a public bike can be taken to move within the city


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Buses! Zaragoza is not only _The Thing_ (My nickname for the Urbos 3), buses cover the entire city.

Let's start off with this bus:


CNGL said:


>


This time on route 22 :colgate:. This is Zaragoza Averly interurban bus stop, the second stop for buses going to Huesca. They depart from the main rail & bus station, then they stop here and once again when crossing the tram line on the left side of the Ebro river before heading North on A-23.









This could be one of the tram feeder routes (They are mostly empty), but we are far from the tram. Is actually bus number 1040 on route 39 at the Northeast corner of the city. I had it only for me for a while.









PS: That bus numbered 449 was doing route 50. Normally both routes 44 and 50 are served by the oldest buses currently in service, the 300 series.

And why not route 35 . This bus, number 2221 (If they have a 2xxx number means they are articulated), "raced" agaisnt the tram between Plaza de España and Plaza Aragón stops. Pic is taken from the tram.









All new pics are from earlier this week. Once again, taken by me.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Avenida de la Academia stop


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Is the grass by the tram tracks real grass, or some kind of artificial astro-turf type stuff?

It looks very green and healthy, I wouldn't be surprised if it was fake :lol:

I wouldn't blame them for using fake grass. It'd be cheaper and easier to maintain in the long run.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is real grass and in somewhere dissapeared (bad planning) and somewhere "yellow grass" (Zaragoza is not a city to have real grass......

But mailny it is real grass without any problem


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

I made a video






Know Zaragoza tramway!!! 

3 days to complete line 1!!!


----------



## Coke85 (Nov 23, 2009)

Today is the day! The works of our first tram line have finished and we can go from north to south of the city (12.8 km) in 40 minutes crossing the city-centre.

Here some photographs taken by the local newspaper Heraldo de Aragon.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Zaragoza! 
Very sleek, contemporary and good-looking Tramway.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks

Just some pictures taken from another post










about the stretch opened today.


----------



## Coke85 (Nov 23, 2009)

n20 said:


> Congratulations, Zaragoza!
> Very sleek, contemporary and good-looking Tramway.


Thanks n20!


----------



## Coke85 (Nov 23, 2009)

New pics from Heraldo de Aragón


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Consequently of the opening, since today all official timetables are available in the web


http://www.tranviasdezaragoza.es/horarios

(until today just those related to stops on service)


----------



## Karunel (Jun 13, 2008)

Adpg said:


> De EPA:


Quoting a fellow user who got the images from a local newspaper.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

A 30 seconds spot.

It is in Spanish but until the final there is only music

It finally says "today, I'm going in tramway"


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, here you are some pictures taken by another forumer in the first day going to the north side of the city.



miki89 said:


> Más fotos que se que os gustan...
> 
> Soy de Zaragoza ‏@SoydeZaragoza 26 mar
> Las fotos que he hecho hoy en mi primer viaje en tranvía por el Actur https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.491192680941834.1073741825.172440556150383&type=1 … #Zaragoza


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Many people stop Romareda 

Real Zaragoza football club played on Saturday against Real Madrid football club

Trams filled:


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Videos


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

In less than two weeks, and having several bank holidays in the middle, we can say that promised times are near to be correct.

Corner to corner it was said to take 40 minutes and several forumers have taken 41-42 minutes.

It is in the new stretch were they have to focus to get those 40 minutes. I made 2/3 of journey and took one minute more than promised.


Line is 12,8 km length.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Today, two news in Zaragoza bus network.

Line C2 has disappeared. It was really expected because the journey coincides 100% with new L1 tramway line. They are going to modify or erase some lines and they have started with this one.

Linea 59 has started service today. It is a short line that starts in the last tramway stop in the southern side of the city. Running every 30 minutes, it serves to a new neighbourhood. Users are able to make a free shuttle to tramway (and other lines within one hour) with the same fee paying with touchless


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

TRAMWAY CHAMPION

New award: 'Light Rail World Awards' for Best Customer Initiative

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...e_los_light_rail_world_awards_229746_301.html


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

In the news it talks about being the seventh award in just two years


----------



## Coke85 (Nov 23, 2009)

After three weeks of commercial service of tram line 1 of Zaragoza, these are the statistics of third week.



It seems that there was not significant variations in the number of passengers in the business days, while the users decreased at the weekend.

The total amount of passengers in the third week was 498,681, so the annual prediction taking into account this information, is approximately 26,000,000 of passengers.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

From my humble point of view there are several aspects to improve. All of them requires just more drivers except one of them that requires extra tramways:

1- More capacity 7 to 10 while the week. It will require more tramways. Current frequency is five minutes. Enough... but they should put double composition tramway. Ten cars instead of five

2- More frequencies 13 to 15. Seems we will have it soon. Currently, 7 minutes frequency

3- More frequencies on weekends. Nowadays almost all the day, 10 minutes on saturdays and 15 on sundays.

4- Later last tramway. First one is at 5:00. OK. But last one is at 00:10 more or less. At least on weekends timetable should be enlarged.



At some other times they have enlarged some frequencies, but not enought. Last weekend we had an important football match and the put 7 minutes in advance to the match and 5 minutes after the match...... it was sunday evening and they were full, full, full.


Next tuesday is bank holiday in Aragon. St. George, the major day in the region. For this weekend, at sometimes they are going to improve the frequencies.

A very good news!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow!!!!, this picture was taken by forumer Perolk. It is not a render, neither a painting, neither... just a digital picture looking the best weather to make it and a little photoshop

It is according to a famous building in the city centre, but nowadays, as can be seen in the picture, tramway crosses that street (two years ago 2+1 car lanes with a huge traffic)




Perolk said:


>


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Today a newspaper, Heraldo, publishes a photo taken from the building that appears in the last message


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Last weekend there were some extra tramways and on Tuesday (St. George, bank holiday in Aragon)


This weekend frequencies will be enforced again:

Saturday 18:30 to 22:30, one tramway every 8 minutes instead of 10 minutes
Sunday 17:00 to 21:00, one tramway every 12 minutes instead of 15 minutes.


Just only for last weekend and this one. No more news but hope being permanently


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Another picture of Tramway. It is in the middle of the city and maybe the most complicated square to reorganise traffic there.

Taken from a regional thread.

By the way, in november 2012 a SCC banner was about this square but looking from another point.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Picture taken this morning. It is one of the most central streets, almost all for pedestrians and tramway only.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

May 1st is bank holiday in Spain and... Zaragoza tramway keeps on frequencies reinforcement while saturdays, sundays and bank holidays.

We had last two saturdays, last two sundays and on a bank holiday (April 23rd, St. George).

Tomorrow they will keep with only 12 minutes instead of 15 (for a regular sunday or bank holiday) from 17:00 to 21:00

Not definitely but they just keep on.

The "bad point" is that it is not indicated neither in the webpage neither anywhere except in the own stops.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Paraiso square was refurbished and... finally the small fountain was set on:


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Video Paraíso Square


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Coming good news for Zaragoza tramway.

We have had some frequency reinforcements on weekends and they will keep as official in a couple of weeks.

In addition to that, on weekdays, from 13:30 to 17:00 there will be a tramway every six minutes instead of seven minutes.


It will be something like this:

Weekdays
05.00 a 07.00.....20
07.00 a 10.00......5
10.00 a 13.30......7
13.30 a 17.00......6
17.00 a 20.00......5
20.00 a 22.00......7
22.00 a 00.00.....15

Saturday
05.00 a 08.00......20
08.00 a 18.30......10
18.30 a 22.30.......8
22.30 a 00.00......15

Sunday and Bank holidays
05.00 a 08.00.......20
08.00 a 17.30.......15
17.30 a 21.00.......12
21.00 a 00.00.......15


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

today, May 20th, just some days before second month of all the full Line 1 of Zaragoza tramway driving, frequencies have been enlarged for second time.

In this ocassion, weekly days will have more tramways between 13:30 and 17:00

http://www.lostranviasdezaragoza.es...dias-laborables-a-partir-del-lunes-20-de-mayo


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

The tramway stop with less users: Juslibol.

Picture by forumer Adpg


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Alserrod, is the new tramway completely up to your and local populations expectations? Would you give it a very high mark for route, frequency and quality? In pictures it looks really good no doubt, but that's just pictures.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

One picture (source: myself) made of Central Zaragoza-Delicias station (both commuter, long distance trains and buses).

It is made from a nice park just in the opossite side of the Ebro River (River is not seen in the picture, it would be just after the dark tree in the pic)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> Alserrod, is the new tramway completely up to your and local populations expectations? Would you give it a very high mark for route, frequency and quality? In pictures it looks really good no doubt, but that's just pictures.


Regardless of what alserrod and other forumers from Zaragoza might say about the subject, I think it´s the best tramway in Spain, but I don´t like its seats, they´re a bit uncomfortable (to me). 

:dunno:

As for the rest, as I said, top marks, but trams are starting to become overcrowded.

kay:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I strongly agree with 437.001. Well.... regarding seats I have to say that maybe one out of ten journeys or less I could sit there. It is a tramway thought for people travelling standing on.

According to overcrowding... absolutely true in several hours. There is a clause in the contract referred to frequencies increasing related to overcrowding indeed. They should have to evaluate a three months period and... they increased three parts of frequencies before these three months:
- Monday to Friday from 13:30 to 17:00
- Saturday from 18:30 to 22:30
- Sunday from 17:00 to 21:00

have taken better frequencies

and there are some schedules that should be improved too!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Tomorrow a group of forumers (including me) are going to visit one of the tram depots. Details will follow soon.


----------



## oldbury63 (Mar 9, 2012)

*urbo3 in pink*

hello 

is there any one who lives near to CAF , ( CAF-Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles ) and may have any photos and details of the construction of urbo 3 trams that are being built for midland metro (england ) 
http://www.therailengineer.com/2013/05/03/caf-trams-for-midland-metro-expansion-project/


any photos of trams under construction or on test track would be grateful 


Hola 

¿Hay alguno que vive cerca de la CAF (CAF-Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles) y puede tener todas las fotos y los detalles de construcción de turbo 3 tranvías que se están construyendo para midland metro (Inglaterra). 
Http://www.therailengineer.com/2013/05/03/caf-trams-for-midland-metro-expansion-project/ 


Las fotos de los tranvías de la construcción o en la vía de pruebas estaría muy agradecido


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I almost forgot about this.

On June 19th, a group of six forumers (javiklleja, Drako84z, Escargot, Lois88, Charagones and me) visited the Valdespartera depot, located between Argualas and Los Olvidados. We learned some facts about the tram: It is currently the most sustainable of all trams in Spain and was a rare case of a construction completed under budget: it was estimated to cost €400 million, yet it opened ahead of schedule after having spent €355 million. We also knew how tram maintenance is done, and entered a tram cabin, among other things.

And last but not least, a photo of us:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

If someone links him the Aragonese thread (I cannot with the app) he wouls find thousand pictures


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

A picture taken by forumer davilote.

Plaza de Aragón stop with two tramways there.

This square appeared (from a different point of view) in a SSC banner in November 2012


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

has the new Zaragonian tram reduced traffic and congestion significantly?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

There weren't too many traffic congestion indeed. I do not know why but it was considered one of the best cities to drive and the worst Spanish city to park in the street (it is a high buildings based city, thus high density).

It is kwown that the total amount of traffic has decreased just a little. Not much, but it has.

But nowadays all the traffic is in the surroundings of city centre. This is... for crossing the city sometimes it was faster via city centre. Nowadays itsn't. Some streets are cut to traffic and if all traffic would go via the ones that keep opened, it will have a great congestion.
Hence... less traffic in city centre. Really few traffic.

All cars uses now inner and outer rings to cross the city or get the final destination... 

Neighbourhoods will the tramway there do not use car to go to city centre. If bus is required, it's matter of opinion for everyone.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

By the way, last week we had over the table the project for line 2.

It would start in summer 2015 and will join the city east-west with an Y.

there are three options in the eastern side of the city to be considered by town hall.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Line 43. Juslibol:







Emperador Carlos V: tramway and bus 53. Interchange transports.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Juslibol is a 3000 town very very close to Zaragoza and part of its municipality.

A peaceful town with narrow streets and no traffic. There is one bus line every 30 minutes that has to go over those streets.

Furthermore, the L1 tramway has a stop called Juslibol, about 500 m ahead of first houses.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This is Line 2 of Tramway project.










(source: heraldo.es)

Western side is approved and eastern side is only known that would be an Y. The red stretch is assured and there will be another one (purple, light blue or green in the map)

Currently the Line 1 goes south-north (and fully operating since March 2013). About 500m between Plaza de España and Cesar Augusto will be common for both lines (Line 1 comes from the south before Plaza de España, and turns north at Cesar Augusto)



I leave this official link 
http://www.zaragoza.es/ciudad/viapublica/movilidad/movi/linea2tranvia.htm

with a greeeeeat deal of information. Every stretch considered appear there. They take consideration about distance to buildings, curves and so on.

I apologize because there is no English version but if you open them, there are a lot of maps, and few text.



Obviously any question you can have... just ask here


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Several more pictures taken by forumer Lois88 of Zaragoza tramway





Loís88 said:


> Más fotitos del tranvía!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Loís88 said:


> Tres más en la zona de César Augusto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza railway station will have new services next week:

- Third connection to Seville without calling at Madrid. Runs trhough until Cordoba. It will departs quite early and will come back late, being third train from Zaragoza to Andalucia

- Early connection to Madrid and late back

- Direct connection to Alicante (in fact it is just enlarging a current service but will be a train calling at Cuenca, Albacete, Villena and Alicante too, so more direct services)

Nowadays it has HSL to Barcelona, Figueres V (border with France), Cuenca, Albacete and Alicante (next week), Cordoba, Sevilla and Malaga, and Madrid, and other good connections in the classic line.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Utebo station


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Zaragoza Tramway. Cesar Augusto stop






Cesar Augusto Av






Bridge Santiago cross Echegaray y Caballero street 






Plaza del Pilar-Murallas stop


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Several news about Zaragoza public transport:

- Due to new bus network, there are less buses in the city as well as part of them have been replaced by tramways.
Negotiations between trade unions and company broke down last August looking for an agreement between both sides.

Company sacked 153 workers (mainly bus drivers)
Workers started this Monday a strike. Nowadays it is from 12:30 to 15:30 but there will be special dates with special schedules.

Until 12:30 and after 15:30 all buses run as usual. Between those hours only 50% of buses are on the street running.

- We have noticed a lack of information about anything in the service from the company side. They were quite good sending messages by social networks or in their web but after summer they seem to be gone.

- On the other side, tramway doesn't make strike. So, from 12:30 to 15:30, you will find a bus service collapsed and a regular service of tramway. Furthermore commuter trains keeps on as usual.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

And for the future:

- Starting October 4th, Zaragoza will have its main days for more than a week. All years we have had tramway service non-stop 24h. This year they keep and they will upgrade frequencies *to 5 minutes all the day!!!.* (up to last year they were every 8 minutes from 00:00 to 07:00 but they upgrade them this year).

There is a great resort near the last station in the south side of the line and another one (that will have tramway service as first time this year after April starting service there) four stops before the last one in the northern side of the line.


- Due to lack of passengers for taxi service, they have voted to keep updated fares in 2014 (that is, a small increase of them) but each taxi car will stop two additional days more every month.
They have considered to stop several taxi cars having not so many in the streets and taking the better advantage of taxi demand.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, Alserrod! 

Pilar 2013. 

Tramway Zaragoza, Noria Princess and El Pilar


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Amazing video.

In the left (ahead) the Pilar Basilica
In the right the big wheel that we are having these major days in Zaragoza

Tramway operates 24h these days and for 10 hours per day, 5 minutes frequencies (usually only 6 hours per day with those frequencies)

The tramway line crosses the river besides the big wheel.

We start today our major days (until October 13th).

Be sure you will have more news and pictures about us


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

alserrod said:


> Be sure you will have more news and pictures about us


:banana:

As promised, today's banner, October 12th


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

After 9,5 days, first data:

1,2 million passengers in Tramway
3,5 million passengers in Bus


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Adpg said:


> Yeah, Alserrod!
> 
> Pilar 2013.
> 
> Tramway Zaragoza, Noria Princess and El Pilar






mmm :cheers:


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Cercanías RENFE Zaragoza, Delicias station destination Miraflores:


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice video about tramway.

By the way, Big wheel besides the river (it was the SSC banner on October 12th) was supposed to be only for one month and it is known that it will remain there until January 12th or so, and thinking in a bigger one.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Good news for Zaragoza Urban transport.

Starting next week, frequencies 13:30 to 16:30 will be reinforced (I would state that almost peak hours but not sure yet).


Furthermore, bus service is on strice 08:00 to 10:00 and 20:00 to 22:00. Seems to be stopped in next days (after near two months of strike) due to an agreement.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza tramway increased its frequencies yesterday between 13:30 and 16:30 or so (I would state that 13:00 to 17:00).

They have a 5,5 minutes frequency in that branch. That is, one tramway after 5 minutes, next one after 6 minutes, next one after 5 minutes, later 6 minutes and so on.

They are 17 tramways on service whilst neccessary 18 for a 5 minutes frequency. Thus 5,5 minutes.

When service started they had a 7 minutes frequency and they noticed that it was a peak hour also.

Considering the Gran Via stop, direction south, the timetables are these ones:

Gran Vía

5:22 to 7:20, 20 minutes frequency
7:20 to 10:30, 5 minutes frequency
10:30 a 13:18, 7 minutes frequency
13:18 a 17:26, 5,5 frequency
17:26 a 20:26, 5 minutes frequency
20:26 a 22:26, 7 minutes frequency
22:26 a 0:22, 15 minutes frequency



In my opinion, the next branch to increase is on saturday and sunday 12:00 to 15:00


It is the fourth frequency increasing after service started.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

alco2100 said:


>


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Picture is taken more or less here
https://maps.google.es/?ll=41.686566,-0.874633&spn=0.001827,0.004128&t=h&z=19

(google maps is not updated and street view is updated when they were on works)

Just after terminus direction second stop.


These days have enforced frequencies whilst Christmas. On saturday and Sunday they will drive every 8 and 10 minutes instead of 12 or 15 (or 10/12 at some hours).

Furthermore, yesterday, Christmas eve last tramway service was at 22:00 (21:00 for all bus lines).

On New year's eve they will be operating until 2:00.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Has the tram made access to Zaragoza Delicias easier for AVE travelers to/from Zaragoza? How is the transfer between the tram line and the Cercanias-1 line working?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> Has the tram made access to Zaragoza Delicias easier for AVE travelers to/from Zaragoza?


The tram itself doesn´t serve Zaragoza-Delicias station (the one for the AVE and long distance trains).
It does serve the much more central Zaragoza-Goya station though, which is used by Cercanías (commuter trains) and regional trains.

However, there is a second line being planned, which would serve the Delicias quarter (although maybe not the station).



Suburbanist said:


> How is the transfer between the tram line and the Cercanias-1 line working?


As far as I know, it works well, the problem is that Zaragoza is a lone big city, without an urban area (well, in fact there is one urban area, but way too small for a city of its size).


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> Has the tram made access to Zaragoza Delicias easier for AVE travelers to/from Zaragoza? How is the transfer between the tram line and the Cercanias-1 line working?




First of all... I found this picture, it could be the best to post the current situation










Focus ONLY in red line (tramway) and dark green line (commuter Cercanias 1). Forget light green and purple, they are just proposals of the person who made that picture.


Delicias station is the dark green spot located more in the left of the map.

Goya station is the point where Commuter and Tramway joins (tramway stop is called "Fernando el catolico" but it has the commuter logo in all maps).


Arriving by train and commuting to tramway is as easy as you can find in this picture

https://maps.google.es/?ll=41.64390...1rT4j1pWmeGi00UWwiVSFg&cbp=12,250.87,,0,10.43

You'll see Fernando el catolico tramway stop. Turn image 180º with no movement and will see Goya station.

Anyway, there aren't many people who commute.

Today a person who moves from any point of Zaragoza municipality (can include little villages 20 km away from city centre, not the main traffic obviously but they can be...) or Utebo municipality within their territory in bus and tramway will pay 0,74 euro with a touchless card and is entitled to make a free transfer between lines. 
This is the real problem. The commuter line goes paralel to a bus line with good frequencies, a lot of stops (will approach to your destination), cheaper and will let you make a transfer. You can start in Casetas, pay 0,74 euro, arrive Zaragoza and take a bus, tramway or both to destination free!!!.

If you take commuter train, you will pay 0,94 euro on a card of 10 tickets (quite important... will expire in a month!) and will be able to stop only in four points in Zaragoza. If your destination is near them, nice!. If they aren't... you will need to pay 0,74 euro for a bus or tramway (free if have arrived by bus).

So... should you need to make a single journey, you will think on train and bus but frequent travellers will notice price difference too much.


There are good news. "small" news but good news.

They are going to accept a new card, a card designed for metropolitan bus. Paying with that card, price will be the same that if you buy a single ticket (not a 10 tickets card) but you will have a free transfer in Zaragoza to tramway or bus.

Looking to numbers, there is no saving money. This is... a tramway ticket payed by touchless card and a commuter ticket payed by a 10 ticket bonus will be the total ammount.


There are two improvements anyway:

- First of all, not frequent travellers who are used to pay the price of a single ticket (not worth to buy a 10 tickets because they expire in a month), will use that card and have nice transfer

- Nothing to save nowadays but... they will change computering system in commuter stations to accept more cards. So more options in the future would be possible.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Regarding Zaragoza Delicias station... I've glanced on google about maps and... WHAT THE ****!!!!!!!, 95% of proposals over a map where on SSC pages!!!!


I chose this one.

Line north-south is today on service (line one) incluiding those ones branches in yellow in this map.

The other ones are next proposals. Municipality has offered their proposal about line two (east-west) and it is supossed to start the western line (half of line 2) in 2015

Delicias station will be 600 m away from that line. Service will keep by bus but I really understand it.

When in local threads someone says that this or that corridor would be fine for tramway, I state that... are they able to fill a tramway every 5 minutes in peak hours?

Will they?. Ok, let's build a tramway there. Won't they?. So, better keep the bus and not waste money.

And for station and its location, nowadays it is better to keep bus (or users can take commuter and, let's hope they will be fine to transfer to tramway without any cost)



Furthermore... there is one thing I forgot. If you come from a commuter station you have payed a full commuter ticket and no possibility to have a free transfer.

If you come by train to Zaragoza, train tickets include commuter ticket free (not only in Zaragoza). You can go to Goya or Portillo and take a bus or tramway if you want. You will pay the same but you can save time.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

How busy is C1 line? And do they want to plan some fare that allows use of C1 line in conjunction of trams?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> How busy is C1 line?


Not a lot.



Suburbanist said:


> And do they want to plan some fare that allows use of C1 line in conjunction of trams?


There´s something about it.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> How busy is C1 line?



Let's say better... empty.
It is not easy to know how many passengers it has because all regional trains running there can be used in the same conditions than C1 line. This is, all trains Castejon-Zaragoza accept commuter tickets from Casetas to Zaragoza. There trains, between Delicias and Goya, are more than half of the trains and it is not easy to know how many passengers take those regional trains and how many take the Civia train (for a passenger it doesn't matter which train they take but for statistics it could be interesting)



As an example, last year I had to take from time to time a train to Utebo at 16h and back at 18h more or less.
They are not peak hours indeed (18h could be peak hour to go out of the city, not to go to the city).

More or less, 30 passengers at 16h, and 20 passengers returning. Later, in Delicias, sometimes more passengers but that's all.

Maybe this line has a thread with more posts than passengers :lol::lol::lol::lol:




> And do they want to plan some fare that allows use of C1 line in conjunction of trams?



Yes but not saving money (at least in the next year)

I explain it:

- Tramway single ticket: 1,35 euro
- Tramway paying with a touchless card: 0,74 euro
(credit inside card doesn't expire)

- Commuter single ticket: 1,70 euro
- Commuter 10 tickets pass: 9,35 (thus 0,935 euro)
And... pass will expire within one month so if you are not going to travel five return journeys, you may think twice.


Proposal:

Touchless card already used for metropolitan buses (and free transfer in local buses and tramway), available also in commuter.
1,70 euro the journey (commuter and free transfer to bus or tramway)

You do not save money (1,5 cents more... so I guess which would be new single fares... :nuts but tickets do not expire.

So, not frequent travellers, who up to now pay 1,70 euro per journey would be able to use that card, pay the same ammount and have a free transfer (not only tramway, also buses, near Portillo there are a lot of buses to many destinations).

This could help to increase the number of passengers but it is not the solution indeed (an idea not thought for frequent travellers would not be a final solution).

Anyway, it will help and we do know that they can accept all transport cards...


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

These are updated Zaragoza tramway schedules

http://www.tranviasdezaragoza.es/informacion/horarios

They have been improved several times but they always kept original ones saying that frequencies could be changed only.

Nowadays I would focus on:

12:00 to 14:00 saturday and sunday
last service time (over midnight)
more capacity 7:00 to 10:00 on weekdays


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)

Goya station, C1 Cercanías RENFE Zaragoza and trains regionals


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is three years ago when Zaragoza tramway started to operate. Since then we have had 48 millions passengers providing that at first line was not finished.
Today it has 25 stops over 12,8 km


2011: 8 millions
2012: 12 millions
2013: 22,3 millions

Up today: 48 millions (so, 2014: already 6 millions)

Several dates:

2011: service started on March. No passengers before then. Only half line was opened.
2012: service goes on for two stations until city-centre in october, and until the end of historic city in december
2013: full line is opened in March, thus the increase of passengers. Several bus lines keep running paralel to the tramway until july.


In fact, to see the number of passengers we ought consider August 2013 - July 2014 at least because of bus lines changes.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

These days tramway services have bee improved on evenings. Thursday and Friday are bank holidays, therefore 15 min frequency and they have 9 on evenings.

On the other hand 24th April will have a partial bus strike


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,
Today, a major local newspaper makes a comparation in bus and tramway lines between 2013 March Vs 2014 March

They could had taken another month due to in 2013 there were two additional bank holidays (Easter week) and in 2014 they were in April.
Anyways, they point a global increase of 5%.


In august 2013 several lines were changed not to go paralel to tramway. I've counted these lines and have a global 660.00 passengers

But tramway has increased 1 million/month in one year. Thus 66% of increase comes from bus lines and 33% are new passengers


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

WTF!!!! 

Zaragoza has had the strongest hailstones storm since 1977 and... tramway service was this one 
(just glance to the officer in the middle of the street taking a chair that wind move there)



Adpg said:


>


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Oops.


















Fortunately nobody was injured, as it was parked at the depot. Apparently this happened due to a brake failure.

PS: My avatar is now sponsored by line 41, which runs from Puerta del Carmen in downtown to Rosales del Canal in the Southwest.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Zaragoza tramway has had first fatality this afternoon after opening three and a half years ago.

No more details yet. Only the place of accident


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaragoza tram at Plaza Espana yesterday. I didn't get to use it myself, but it was full when I saw it.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This week is peak-week.
Major days and it operates 24/24 with a 5 minutes frequency (except fron 02:00 to 05:00).

I guess tomorrow friday it will have the record of passengers in the whole year


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

In just 10 major days (where 5 weekend or bank holiday and 5 weedays), public transport in Zaragoza had 4,5 million passengers (not bad for a 700.000 people city)

Indeed, 3.272.000 in bus and 1.250.000 in the tramway line

Totally, 560.000 more passengers than one year ago


Official press release 
http://www.zaragoza.es/ciudad/noticias/detalle_Noticia?id=221087


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Pictures of the CAF trams of Zaragoza:


3070 Calle el Coso 24 November 2014


3030 Plaza Espana 24 November 2014


3060 Gran Via 24 November 2014


3020 Mago de Oz Terminus 24 November 2014


3190 Plaza de Pilar Murallas 24 November 2014


3070 Cesar Augusto 24 November 2014

More here:
http://smu.gs/1vhWa2k


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Thx a lot.

Did you use the service?


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, two quick trips. I used the buses also. Its a good city and I enjoyed it. The trams are similar to our trams in Dublin but the lack of wires in the City Centre is a great idea and despite what was said in Dublin, the trams run well in Zaragoza with the pantograph down.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Amazing double picture. In the centre, a very old Zaragoza tramway. In the corners, a current picture of today's Plaza de España.












It has been spotted more or less here

https://www.google.es/maps/@41.6517...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1spNMH3zzbwRmmRjDghwWNjw!2e0



Picture credits are from the own tramway company and sent via social networks


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This picture has been uploaded by Zaragoza tramways in their media resources











It was the former line 4. I do not know how many years it can have... maybe more than 50?


It was taken here

https://www.google.es/maps/@41.6573...100&h=80&yaw=195.75308&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

According to a news release, traffic over the line 1 has decreased an average of 50% among these years


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Why did it lose riders?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry for misunderstanding.

No decrease of tram traffic and passengers but car traffic paralel to the line


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

That's exact opposite of what you initially wrote


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Sunfuns said:


> That's exact opposite of what you initially wrote


Absolutely conversely. It is the problem translating "word-to-word" :bash::bash:
In Spanish, "less traffic" = "less car traffic" (along the tram line streets).
To talk about passengers traffic we should talk about "number of passengers".

By the way, they are wondering how to achieve 100.000 in a weekly day but seems almost impossible (it will remain in 90-92.000)


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

It would have been better if you had just posted the article in Spanish and then let readers translate for themselves.



> Solo Gran Vía y la plaza Emperador tienen más tráfico con el tranvía
> 
> Son las dos únicas zonas en el eje del 'Urbos 3' donde se ha incrementado. De media, se ha reducido más del 50% en la mayoría de los puntos clave
> 
> Con el futuro de la línea 2 del tranvía de Zaragoza en el aire, los datos sobre el tráfico en el eje del Urbos 3 demuestran un descenso notable de coches a lo largo de todo su recorrido. Desde la inauguración del primer tramo, en abril del 2011, Gran Vía y la plaza Emperador Carlos V son los únicos puntos del eje del tranvía en los que se ha incrementado el tráfico diario, una media de 8.220 y 4.490 vehículos más, respectivamente.


http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/...rador-tienen-mas-trafico-tranvia_1048357.html

This basically confirm that Zaragoza tram is the only really successful tram in Spain in changing the transport habits of its citizens, in all other cases the tram has had an insignificant impact on car traffic where it runs, here they see a massive decrease in traffic along most of the route, 20-30 and even 40 thousand cars less per day. 

The caveat is that the article does not talk about other auxiliary streets that most probably have seen an increase in traffic as drivers change their driving habits to avoid the tram route which has less space for cars now.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Any theories on why is that? Is perhaps Zaragoza the biggest city in Spain with a tram, but no subway?

Also gincan's concern about side streets is a valid one. To figure it out we'd need to also look at tram passenger numbers and change in traffic levels within 10 min walking distance from any tram station.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, it is.

There is a little commuter line but no subway.
And line 2 is under project nowadays


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

gincan said:


> It would have been better if you had just posted the article in Spanish and then let readers translate for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't want to link the news because there are something wrong there and without a Spanish knowledge, it could be confusing.

In the news they say traffic (cars) are 50% lower except in one square (due to other avenues traffic I guess) and in an avenue... that I wonder how did they calculate... and in the same news they said that traffic is terribly low now in one corner of the same avenue that has increased traffic. Could it be just a corner with a peaceful street or so that now is not so peaceful. That's all?. I suppose it.

For that reason I prefered to sum up and just say traffic (cars) have decreased 50% as average in the streets where tram runs


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

alserrod said:


> And line 2 is under project nowadays


Tram line or commuter rail line? 

Locals maybe have other priorities, but when I was there I thought a tram line from AVE station to the city centre would have been useful.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Tram line. It will be 600m away from station but will not cross it.

Maybe tonight or tomorrow I will take a time to explain why it doesn't worth to pass the line 2 over the station (surely...)


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

alserrod said:


> I didn't want to link the news because there are something wrong there and without a Spanish knowledge, it could be confusing.


Nah, the woman simply doesn't understand interpreting the data driving the article she has written, something very common with technical newspaper articles written by journalists with no technical background.



Sunfuns said:


> Any theories on why is that?


The route for the first line was fairly obvious, so for it to fail would have meant a total rejection from Zaragozians as the route is very convenient for anyone living within its catchment area. It links up commercial, office and leisure destinations with rather dense residential neighborhoods.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

gincan said:


> This basically confirm that Zaragoza tram is the only really successful tram in Spain in changing the transport habits of its citizens, in all other cases the tram has had an insignificant impact on car traffic where it runs, here they see a massive decrease in traffic along most of the route, 20-30 and even 40 thousand cars less per day.


Vitoria and Santa Cruz de Tenerife could also be on the list of successful Spanish trams.

In Barcelona and Valencia trams have also been successful, although in these cities there are metro networks and trams act primarily as feeder routes.

There are also cities where tram has a huge potential but the network is yet to be finished, like Murcia or Alicante. When completely finished, trams in both cities will be a story of success, I'm sure. The same can be said of the tram under construction in Granada.

Then there are cities where tram networks are a toy (Sevilla and Bilbao) or others where they have been badly planned (Madrid).

Finally there are shameful cases of trams without service due to political disputes and lack of planning (Jaén and Vélez-Málaga).


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Sunfuns said:


> Tram line or commuter rail line?
> 
> Locals maybe have other priorities, but when I was there I thought a tram line from AVE station to the city centre would have been useful.


We have really written thousands of pages about this issue.

First line (L1) took the two most used corridors. They have a five minute tram on almost all the day (7-10 and 13:30-20, and in the late morning and till 22 every 7 minutes) and on peak hours it is absolutelly full. It is one of the most critizised clues about Zaragoza tramway (lack of capacity). They didn't thought they would have so many passengers increase... but it is real...coming from some new neighbourhoods far away to city centre requires just 20 minutes and it is terribly punctual.


About L2 I took some months ago statistics for all bus lines (nowadays after they have been changed due to tramway). They are mostly corner-to-corner (no corner-to centre) and I just divided fifty-fifty for each destination.


Some forumers have proposed several tramway lines. My answer is always the same... should a line is OK to get passengers through all the day and in peak hours having a full tramway every five minutes (this is, 2,5 double buses), let's go. Shouldn't... let's lay there good bus network but no interest to invest there.

Glancing numbers I made, the western side of L2 is, by far, the next line will have more passengers. Later, the other corner of L2 or any of L3 are "tied" in that way


Why a tramway and not a subway?

Well... from my point of view it is just a "money counter issue".

The contract with tramway society talks about a fixed amount and a variable amount depending of number of passengers. Town hall will get all incomes of tramway (and buses) and will pay society the exact sume.

This is... they will earn all my 0,74 euro each time I use it (ticket with touchless card, the most used, it could be cheaper if monthly pass or more expensive if single ticket. I will take that number as an average). They calculate the amount to pay to tramway society and, adding all tickets sold, they have to pay an average of 7,5 millions per year.

They variable system takes up to 70% of estimated passengers quite expensive, next 10% less expensive, next ones less expensive and so on. After 100% of estimated passengers, price that town hall has to pay is lower than a single ticket
We have reached 130% of estimated passengers. Any extra passenger (for instance, if I take this morning I will be an extra passenger over those 130%) will make town hall paying 0,09 extra euro because me... but I have payed 0,74 as any other passenger!!!!

To sum up... 7,5 million euro per year (after all passenger tickets incoming) for the 25% of urban passengers (bus + tramway)
The other 75% of passengers use buses (Line 1 goes corner to corner passing through leisure points, city centre, office area, shopping areas and so on... but only one line. It doesn't worth for all population)

The bus service takes 60 million euro and only 75% passengers
They have, obviously, these kind of little lines that makes a public service but barely passengers.



I do not want to make a cityVscity but... briefly, Malaga underground (70% underground, 30% tramway) has the same distance as Zaragoza tramway and really the exact same trains (Urbos3)

After 10 years work they opened lines with a 7 minutes frequency in peak hours due to it doesn't reach city centre.

Because of costing, they have to pay... 75 million euro (for 35 years!!!!)

That's really worst than a mortgage for cities with 600-800 million euro budget per year (you can pay for several years, but having 75 million for so many years means you will have to cut other services or making barely more projects)

Underground is nice, faster and remains access to all streets on top. Sometimes we can wonder if a small branch can be subway instead of on top but... be sure that there are some medium cities with underground that... do not know how to pay it.

Three lines tramway in Zaragoza cost the same as one subway line. I prefer, by far, a full network rather than a line and do not know how to pay the rest...


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaragoza is too small for a proper subway so trams is a right way to go. I don't think it's even worth a discussion. Malaga is a bit of a borderline case too, but it does make some sense there. Bigger city, a lot more visitors and much higher prospects for future population growth. 

Alserrod: do you have a map with your proposal for L2?


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

It is not too small: compare it to Rennes in France, smaller, with one subway line and a second under construction.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I have no knowledge about Rennes, but was that necessarily the best decision?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

arctic_carlos said:


> Vitoria and Santa Cruz de Tenerife could also be on the list of successful Spanish trams.
> 
> In Barcelona and Valencia trams have also been successful, although in these cities there are metro networks and trams act primarily as feeder routes.
> 
> ...


Well, until now Zaragoza is the only city where I have seen data pointing to a significant number of cars disappearing, here we are talking about tens of thousands of cars while for Barcelona some data published for Cornella/l'Hospitalet showed numbers in the low thousands and in Madrid it was in the low hundreds for the western tram. I have not seen car related data for other cities but I doubt they are anywhere close to the decline in car traffic we see in Zaragoza.

Only pointing to passenger numbers for the tram system isn't really a good indicator to show if it is successful or not as it will absorb pedestrian and buss travelers in huge numbers, these people don't drive anyways so they have no impact on car traffic.



Christi69 said:


> It is not too small: compare it to Rennes in France, smaller, with one subway line and a second under construction.


The subsoil in Zaragoza you don't wanna touch with a 10 foot pole, it is a cluster**** of sedimentary minerals which are just horrible to tunnel through (the soil is unstable and completely unreliable), a subway in Zaragoza would be super expensive and not very practical at all. You would have to tunnel at great depth as cut and cover isn't really an option unless you want to completely avoid the city center. The subway would have to be similar to line 9 in Barcelona, and the cost would probably be in the many hundreds of millions per km of tunnel. I dare to say it would be deemed uneconomical already in the planning phase.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Sunfuns said:


> Zaragoza is too small for a proper subway so trams is a right way to go. I don't think it's even worth a discussion. Malaga is a bit of a borderline case too, but it does make some sense there. Bigger city, a lot more visitors and much higher prospects for future population growth.
> 
> Alserrod: do you have a map with your proposal for L2?


Hi

It is my proposal but official proposal

Something like this:

https://www.google.es/maps/dir/41.6...8/@41.652196,-0.8942764,15z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e2


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

The Pilar festivities are around the corner. Next Saturday, over a week celebrations will change the habits of how to move around the city, with new areas for enjoyment (Funfair, Oktoberfest, Concerts, Children Activities,...) that require a considerable work additional services and frequencies. Zaragoza City Council just presented the mobility plan for our beloved "Fiestas del Pilar"... where the whole fleet of buses and trams will be operational.
Tram will be running 24 hours, and buses will expand their working hours up to 3pm, with better services on the Night buses (Owl).

Additional information in my blog: http://chusanch.blogspot.com.es/2016/09/el-ayuntamiento-de-zaragoza-publica-los.html

Still time for people to come and enjoy our festivities (and transport).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In the last few months, up to eight (!) buses have burned down, including one on line 41 (the one that started my search for other 41s). It is said bad maintenance is the cause of the abnormally high number of fires, although Auzsa (who runs urban buses in Zaragoza) denies this.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Any news on the project of the second tram line?


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

arctic_carlos said:


> Any news on the project of the second tram line?


Politicians now are worried about other "more" important things... We now that ZeC, governing party, is in favour of the project... but we are still waiting for the results of the "expensive" study that will come up with recommendations...

It's being a very slow process...


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

CNGL said:


> In the last few months, up to eight (!) buses have burned down, including one on line 41 (the one that started my search for other 41s). It is said bad maintenance is the cause of the abnormally high number of fires, although Auzsa (who runs urban buses in Zaragoza) denies this.


According to EPA, (local newspaper), Zaragoza CC is requesting AUZSA (Operator) to improve maintenance of buses... but in my opinion, it is just a piece of news that is there to show off as a newsline rather than being a formal request.

More info in today's entry in my blog: http://chusanch.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/el-ayuntamiento-de-zaragoza-pide-un.html


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Zaragoza tram awarded best environmental and sustainible rail project 2016 in the 2016 Global light rail awards in London.

For some strange reason... I can only get local newspaper in Spanish. Tried to access the English version somewhere else.. and I could not reach it.

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/...-global-light-rail-award-londres_1147752.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The underground train station at Zaragoza-Goya has pits on both sides of the island platform, but only one pit has tracks installed. Are there are any plans to double-track this station?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Not really....

Anyway, to assure former trains, it is enough with one track (they just add one minute to journey).
I made calculations and thought that second track Portillo-Delicias will help more to traffic than second track at Goya station


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

All the information about the Tram Line 2 project is available in this link:

https://www.zaragoza.es/sede/servicio/linea-2-tranvia/

Starting tomorrow, Zaragoza registered citizens will be given the chance to chose the best track out of the 4 options chosen.

Under my point of view, it's a big mistake that they have not planned an extension to nearby Multimodal Station, linking the city centre (and rest of districts) with the train and bus services. Additionally, there's no plans to have tram stations for more than one line.

The need for the line is there... but in my opinion, the planners are being too theorist, and are driving this network to big problems, that will cost lots of money to solve in future.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Today no Chinese metros, but some "local" things :colgate:.

It's easy to clinch the whole tram "network" in one sitting as there is only one line for the time being (And I don't think more lines will be built before 2020). The hard part is how to get to and from the termini. The easy way is going back and forth in the tram. But there are bus alternates.
Getting to Avenida de la Academia is relatively easy, as line 35 has a stops at Plaza Aragon and Plaza de España and runs on a more straight route up there, with a stop right by the terminus. The other way requires a short walk from the tram terminus, as line 35 does a terminal loop through Parque Goya. Line 35 continues past Plaza Aragon to Via Hispanidad on a parallel route to the tram.
Getting to Mago de Oz is harder. The only two lines in the vicinity are shuttles toward two outlying neighborhoods (line 54 to Rosales del Canal and line 59 to the U/C Arcosur). However, hopping off the tram one can backtrack and take the second street left, and eventually get to a line 41 stop in Montecanal back to the city center, a 10 minute walk. Line 41 runs from Puerta del Carmen (West of Plaza Aragon) to Rosales del Canal on a parallel route to the tram, and is the only express bus route in Zaragoza. The other way involves getting off the bus at a stop where four lines meet (41, 55, 56, 59) which is across the street from the aforementioned inbound one, and take the first street left. Bear in mind the first stop northbound is the one further out.

There are two sections in the tram where one direction run on a different street to the other, and thus stops have different names depending on the direction. For clinching purposes I consider the following seven pairs to be the same stops:
Margarita Xirgu & Garcia Abril
Legaz Lacambra & Adolfo Aznar
Clara Campoamor & Pablo Neruda
Rosalia de Castro & Leon Felipe
Martinez Soria & Maria Montessori
Los Pajaros & La Ventana Indiscreta
Cantando Bajo la Lluvia & Un Americano en Paris

In addition, the terminus Mago de Oz, just after the last pair, is actually two different stops with the same name, one for alighting, the other (the "one further out") for boarding.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

In addition, Mago de Oz (The wizard of Oz, all the neighbourhood has film names for streets) stop should be renamed.

It is not located in that street

https://www.google.es/maps/@41.6253638,-0.9363479,17z?hl=es


----------



## Robot8A (Oct 15, 2010)

alserrod said:


> In addition, Mago de Oz (The wizard of Oz, all the neighbourhood has film names for streets) stop should be renamed.
> 
> It is not located in that street
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@41.6253638,-0.9363479,17z?hl=es


It should have the name 'El Jardín de Alá' (The Garden of Allah, a 1936 film) instead, much more appropiate: https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/108099725


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree

(foreing people arriving to the city and getting on the tramway are surprised due to some station names)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Town hall has built very short bus lanes somewhere in the city in last months. Sometimes in streets where had two lanes except for a while with three lanes. They shifted to 2+1 bus lane. 

Short cases but according to news, punctuality has growed 1-2%.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Next Sunday is the Zaragoza marathon. As a result, up to 23 bus lines (but not the one of my avatar, if I remove it is line 41) as well as the tram will be affected. This is the first time the tram partially suspends operations due to the marathon, thanks to an agreement reached by the tram operator and the marathon organizers. There will be no tram service between Plaza del Pilar-Murallas and La Chimenea (named after a nearby chimney) from 7:55 to 8:55, as the marathon starts at 8:00 and crosses the tram line soon after the start line, and then again after around 7.5 km.

PS: I'll be running a 10K that is also run with the marathon :colgate:.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Due to events on street while Easter, a lot of bus lines will be moved and sometimes tramway will stop service between several stations.

Bus will not change schedules. IMO it is a mistake. On weekend and Thursday and Friday (holidays, thus sunday schedules) there will be a lot of people on the street

Tramway will increase frequences those days in some hours.

It is very typical in Spain to have several processions in Easter. In Zaragoza on Easter Friday we have the longest one as far as there aren't several groups with their journey but an only journey with the whole of groups.

This is procession map










thus tramway without service between Gran Via and Murallas (and guess about bus lines) for more than five or six hours.


Different groups in procession go... in the Bible order!!!. When founded they could choose name but after that, St Peter negation group will go before Silence group.



And, back to topic about mobility, there is one group named "Christ blood". They were founded in the 14th century or so. Nobody knows but still exists. For a long time they moved around city taking death people from paths and lanes.

Nowadays in the 21st century, that group still exists and still makes that task!!!!! How do they run?. They have ambulances and other vans and they are volunteers just in case a fatality on roads near the city. They are payed to substain vehicles and so and keep their beginings


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

I see it's a dead thread, but I post some photos:
Zaragoza Gran Vía by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Tranvía by Attila Németh, on Flickr
El Tranvía y el rey by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Tranvía by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Tranvía by Attila Németh, on Flickr

I don't know what to think about this tram. It's nice and I like it but it fits rather to a town of a population of 150,000, not to one whoch is about four times larger.

Bus by Attila Németh, on Flickr


----------

